# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA World Hellas 2016 (15 Mαΐου , Hilton)

## Polyneikos

Tην* Κυριακή, 15*  *Mαΐου  στις 12:00* πραγματοποιείται το *WABBA World Hellas 2016,* στο ξενοδοχείο Hilton, στην Αίθουσα Eσπερίδες.
Την διοργάνωση επιμελείται  ο Τάσος Ζαχαρόπουλος 
Oι διαγωνιζόμενοι που ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουν  με e-mail στο zacharopoulos.tasos@gmail.com αποστέλλωντας βιογραφικό με την κατηγορία που ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν και μια φωτογραφία

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Θα είναι το πιο εντυπωσιακό άνοιγμα σε οργανωτικό επίπεδο.Εύγε στον πρόεδρο,Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο,που αναβαθμίζει το επίπεδο και δίνει αίγλη στο σιδερένιο άθλημα,αναβιώνοντας τα χνάρια του αείμνηστου,Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα.

----------


## Wabba World Hellas

*WABBA WORLD HELLAS*

19.Voukourestiou str.Kolonaki,Ath

zacharopoulos.tasos@gmail.com

anastasia.kyriakou@yahoo.com

+306906231582

+30695 5566750


             ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ  

 " W A B B A   W O R L D   H E L L A S "



Στις 15 Μαΐου στο ξενοδοχείο ATHENS HILTON κ ώρα 12.00πμ στν αίθουσα "ΕΣΠΕΡΙΔΕΣ",



η παραδώσει, WABBA EVENTS ,ειναι γεγονός.

Η αναβάθμιση πλέον θα αποτελέσει ισοδύναμο του ονόματος.

Παράλληλα θα υπάρχουν περίπτερα που θα ενημερώνουν για τα προϊόντα τους κ θα κοσμούν τη φιέστα .

ΘΕΣΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΕΡΩΝ 




10μ2 / 500

15μ2 / 700

20μ2 / 850

30μ2 / 1000


Παρακαλώ εποικηνωνιστε έγκαιρα .
















Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής κατόπιν email με πλήρη στοιχεία ,άλλες συμμετοχές κ πρόσφατη φωτο.
Όσοι εκ των συμμετασχόντων χρειαστεί να διανυκτερεύσουν παρακαλώ όπως γίνει έγκαιρα ενημέρωση .
Οι διακριθέντες θα συμμετάσχουν 3-5 Ιουνίου 
στο WABBA WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP 2016 στην ΙΤΑΛΙΑ
Παρακαλώ όπως κάτοχοι Γυμναστηρίων η Συλογων, κορυφαίοι παράγοντες κ διεθνές διακριθέντες του χορού μας,εποικηνωνιστε άμεσα  να σταλεί ΤΙΜΙΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗΣ.
Η είσοδος ξεκινά απο την θέση των εκθετών -περιπτέρων 



κ έχει ως εξής:

VIP 30

A ΖΩΝΗ 25

Β ΖΩΝΗ 20

Γ ΖΩΝΗ 15

Δ ΖΩΝΗ 10



Θα υπάρχη η ανάλογη σήμανση κ βοήθεια απο την ασφάλεια του χώρου 


Οι θέση προθέρμανσης θα επιτρέπεται αυστηρά κ μόνο απο τους διαγωνιζόμενους .







Θα υπάρχει βοήθεια απο τη διοργάνωση 

Οι κριτές θα έχουν ένδυση αμπιγιε κ θ φέρουν διακριτικό 

Ο χώρος ειναι αμφιθεατρικός κ ένας απο τους ωραιότερους στο είδος.



Οι συμμετάσχοντες θα φέρουν ειδικό χαρακτηριστικό .Ολοι οι υπόλοιποι που θα βρίσκονται στο χώρο θα φέρουν πρόσκληση .

----------


## Wabba World Hellas

""Θα τιμηθούν οι διακριθέντες απο την αποστολή στα "ΤΙΡΑΝΑ".Παρακαλω όπως εποικηνωνισουν άμεσα.""






Ο ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ Θα δεχθεί επιβράβευση υψηλής αξίας.

Συμμετάσχοντες που έχουν υψηλές πιθανότητες διακρίσεις παρακαλώ όπως δηλώσουν ΑΜΕΣΑ συμμετοχή διότι θα βοηθηθεί η διοργάνωση για έκδοση περισσότερων κ οικονομικοτερων Εισητηριων .


Ο στόχος ειναι αποστολή με κάθε τριάδα νικητών .Για το σκοπό αυτο έχουν κρατηθεί περί τα 30 Ειςητηρια.

Εντός ολίγων μερών θα γίνει συσκέψη ΚΡΙΤΩΝ.

Θα υπάρξει ενημέρωση προσώπων που θα απαρτίζουν την ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ .











*
"ΜΕ ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ Κ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΑΚΡΟΒΙΕΣΤΕΡΟ ΘΕΣΜΟ "


Με εκτίμηση 

Τ α σ ο s Ζ α χ α ρ ο π ο υ λ ο s

W W H. Pr.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
Καλή επιτυχία στον διαγωνισμό :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikosbb

Καλησπερα κ καλη επιτυχια σε παραγωντες κ αθλητες.επειδη θα ερθω να παρακολουθξσω τον αγωνα μια διευκρινηση παρακαλω.εκει που γραφει Α ζωνη κτλ ειναι η τιμή του εισιτηρίου?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπερα κ καλη επιτυχια σε παραγωντες κ αθλητες.επειδη θα ερθω να παρακολουθξσω τον αγωνα μια διευκρινηση παρακαλω.εκει που γραφει Α ζωνη κτλ ειναι η τιμή του εισιτηρίου?


Νικο ναι.
Οι τιμές θα έχουν διαβάθμιση και αυτές είναι οι ζώνες όπως μας δόθηκαν από τον διοργανωτή:

VIP 30

A ΖΩΝΗ 25

Β ΖΩΝΗ 20

Γ ΖΩΝΗ 15

Δ ΖΩΝΗ 10

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Νικο ναι.
> Οι τιμές θα έχουν διαβάθμιση και αυτές είναι οι ζώνες όπως μας δόθηκαν από τον διοργανωτή:
> 
> VIP 30
> 
> A ΖΩΝΗ 25
> 
> Β ΖΩΝΗ 20
> 
> ...


Θα μοιραστούν και προσκλήσεις VIP

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατι που μου έχει ερωτηθεί και δεν προκύπτει από την ανακοίνωση:
Ο διαγωνισμος θα έχει 2 στάδια; 
Προκριματικών και τελικών με ανάπαυλα ενδιάμεσα; Ή ξεκινά απευθείας στις 12,  με συγκρίσεις και απευθείας τις απονομές;

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια δυνατή συμμετοχή που ακουγεται είναι του *Τριαντάφυλλου Μαραγγού.*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Και εκείνη του Ιωάννη Αναγνώστου στα super masters

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτό Γιώργο δεν το γνώριζα. :03. Thumb up: 
Γενικά θα υπάρχει υποστήριξη της NABBA στον διαγωνισμό, αρκετοί δε αθλητές θα διαγωνιστούν στο Μεσογειακό της WFF στις 29 Ιουνίου στον Βόλο.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Αυτό Γιώργο δεν το γνώριζα.
> Γενικά θα υπάρχει υποστήριξη της NABBA στον διαγωνισμό, αρκετοί δε αθλητές θα διαγωνιστούν στο Μεσογειακό της WFF στις 29 Ιουνίου στον Βόλο.


Πράγματι φίλε Κώστα,ο κ.Ζαχείλας θα ενισχύσει τον κ.Ζαχαρόπουλο και οι δύο φορείς θα γίνουν συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία.Ο Τάσος Ζαχαρόπουλος κάνει πρόσκληση και σε άλλους φορείς,όπως NAC,WABBA INTERNATIONAL.
Βέβαια,όπως διαπίστωσες στην πρώτη συνάντηση στο Hilton,δεν παρεβρισκόντουσαν παράγοντες τους...

----------


## nikosbb

> Νικο ναι.
> Οι τιμές θα έχουν διαβάθμιση και αυτές είναι οι ζώνες όπως μας δόθηκαν από τον διοργανωτή:
> 
> VIP 30
> 
> A ΖΩΝΗ 25
> 
> Β ΖΩΝΗ 20
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## panos dimako

Γνωρίζουμε ακριβή ώρα άφιξης αθλητών;;;;

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατόπιν συνολικού αιτήματος  των αθλητών που μας μεταφέρθηκε  και ανήκουν στην Ελληνικη Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης (Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.)-οι οποίοι είχαν ανακοινωθεί σε δελτίο τύπου της WABBA World Hellas που εκπροσωπείται από τον κο Ζαχαρόπουλο- και αφορούσε την πιθανή επιτροπή κριτών σε επικείμενο διαγωνισμό , αλλά και επικοινωνία με την Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης, τα ονόματα που υπήρχαν στο Δελτίο Τύπου αφαιρέθηκαν καθώς δεν είχαν ερωτηθεί και έγινε εν αγνοία τους.
Στο κομμάτι που αφορά το www.Bodybuilding.gr, οι ανακοινώσεις αναρτιούνται ΑΥΤΟΥΣΙΕΣ, όπως αποστέλλονται σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή ως Δελτία Τύπου στην φόρμα επικοινωνίας του Site/Forum και ο ρόλος είναι αποκλειστικά ενημερωτικός.
Καλή συνέχεια στις αγωνιστικές και διοργανωτικές προετοιμασίες.C U on stage.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Την ερχόμενη Κυριακή,15/05/2016,στον αγώνα της World Wabba Hellas στο Athens Hilton,θα υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα βιβλία <<Επιστημονική προσέγγιση και ιατρική πρόληψη στη μυική ανάπτυξη>>,σε ειδική προσφορά.
Σε κάθε νικητή κατηγορίας,δώρο το τελευταίο μου σύγγραμμα,υπογεγραμμένο.

----------


## nikosbb

καλησπερα κ καλη εβδομαδα...μηπως ξερουμε τι ποσο ειναι η συμμετοχη για τους αθλητες??

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΗΣ WABBA WORLD HELLAS*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στον διαγωνισμό της Κυριακής ακούγεται έντονη κινητικότητα και από αθλητες της NABBA International, μιας και αυτην την αγωνιστική περίοδο  δεν θα διοργανώσει εγχώριο διαγωνισμό, αλλά Μεσογειακό της WFF στις 25 Ιουνιου στον Βολο, οπότε αρκετοί αθλητές θα κάνουν την Κυριακή την εμφάνισή τους.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι είναι Κώστα έχω ακούσει για πολλες συμμετοχές και πιστεύω θα είναι ένας καλός αγώνας με ενδιαφέρον , μιάς και οι αθλητες θα έχουν και το δέλεαρ της συμμετοχής τους σε αγώνες διεθνείς WABBA -NABBA και με το πλεονέκτημα έδρας των Ελλήνων αθλητών αφού  θα γίνει ο αγώνας στο Βόλο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αρα θα εχει κ προκριματικους κ τελικους!;

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρήστο στις 12 ξεκινάνε και θα πάει μεχρι τις 3 περίπου, όπου θα βγουν όλες οι κατηγορίες πλην των Bodybuilding.
Θα γίνει μια διακοπή και στις 6 θα βγουν οι κατηγορίες που κρίθηκαν το πρωι για απονομές και μετά όλες οι BODY κατηγορίες.
Αυτό ενημερώθηκα, τώρα αναλογα και με την ροή, μπορεί να αλλάξει.
Παντως σίγουρα θα είναι πρωι 12 και απόγευμα 6, με κάποια ενδιάμεση διακοπή.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δεν ξερω Κωστα αλλα δεν μου ακουγεται κ πολυ λογικη αυτη η ροη. Δλδ πες πως ξεκινησει ο αγωνας στις 12 κ τελειωσει στις 3 η 4 (αναλογα κ με τις συμμετοχες που θα εχει) ,μετα οι θεατες τι θα κανουν; Θα περιμενουν αλλες 2-3 ωρες για τις απονομες; Η θα φυγουν να πανε να  :08. Food:  κ να ξαναερθουν; Χλωμο το βλεπω!

----------


## NASSER

Η έναρξη στις 12.00 θεωρώ πως είναι καλή επιλογή. Και κακά τα ψέματα, μακάρι να ξεκινήσει στην ώρα του ο αγώνας γιατί όλο και κάποιος λόγος συντρέχει των καθυστερήσεων. Όπως πιστεύω πως αν δεν είναι ικανοποιητικός ο αριθμός των θεατών, δεν θα ξεκινήσει ο αγώνας. Έπειτα αν βγουν οι μισές κατηγορίες και κάνουν όλους τους γύρους και μαζί τις χορογραφίες δίχως την πίεση χρόνου, το πότε θα έχει γίνει 4.00μμ δεν θα το καταλάβει κανείς. Ένα διάλλειμα όλοι θα το θέλουν...
Ο κ. Ζαχαρόπουλος εν μέρη θέλει να μιμηθεί τις διοργανώσεις του Αντρέα Ζαπατίνα, με την ένννοια πως όλη η μέρα θα είναι αφιερωμένη στον αγώνα των αθλητών. Αν οι αθλητές είναι αρκετοί σε αριθμό, ο χρόνος μεταξύ 12.00 και 6.00μμ θα είναι οριακός.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> .
> Ο κ. Ζαχαρόπουλος εν μέρη θέλει να μιμηθεί τις διοργανώσεις του Αντρέα Ζαπατίνα, με την ένννοια πως όλη η μέρα θα είναι αφιερωμένη στον αγώνα των αθλητών. Αν οι αθλητές είναι αρκετοί σε αριθμό, ο χρόνος μεταξύ 12.00 και 6.00μμ θα είναι οριακός.


Ο αειμνηστος Ανδρεας Ζαπατινας εκανε προκριματικους το πρωι χωρις θεατες ,τουλαχιστον τελη της δεκαετιας του 70 κ διορθωνε καποια κακως κειμενα της εποχης ,οπως αξυριστα σωματα κ ιδιως ποδιων ,απαραδεκτα μαγιο ,ακομη κ αποκλεισμος αθλητων που δεν ηταν συμβατοι για επιδειξη.
Για την δεκαετια του 80 (δεν θυμαμαι απο πια χρονια) αρχισε να εχει κ κοινο το πρωι ,αλλα τα πραγματα ηταν ξεκαθαρα ,''προκριματικοι το πρωι ,τελικοι το βραδυ''.
Γι αυτο ειπα οτι δεν μου κολλαει οτι στις 12 ξεκιναει ο αγωνας κ στις 6 η απονομη. Θα ηταν καλυτερα αφου ο αγωνας θα ειναι ενιαιος να λεγανε ο αγωνας ξεκιναει στις 12 κ οτι ωρα τελειωσει ,με τις απονομες του κ ολα.
Οσο για τον αριθμο συμμετοχων εκτος απο την βοηθεια σε αυτο της NABBA ,πιστευω θα υπαρχουν κ καποιοι απο τους αγωνες της επομενης εβδομαδος της nac k της wabba int. ,ποιος θα τους εμποδισει εαν το θελουν;

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ανακοίνωση για τους ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΖΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ* 


Αξιοτιμοι κύριες κ κύριοι ,


ΤΟ ΒΑΨΙΜΟ -Χρωμα των διαγωνιζομένων καθώς επισης κ ένδυση (μαγιό) θα δια τίθεται απο τον χορηγό μας κο.Αλεκο Σιατραβανη σε εξαιρετικές προσφορές διοτι πρέπει όλοι οι διαγωνιζόμενοι να έχουν άρτιο επίπεδο παρουσίασης τοσο στο χρωμα τοσο κ στην ένδυση. 
Αυτο ειναι βάσει κανονισμού της διοργάνωσης κ θα τηρηθεί αυστηρά προς κοινό όφελος .


Με εκτίμηση 


W.W.H pr.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σήμερα κ ώρα 21.00 στο ATHENS HILTON διεξάγεται σύσκεψη με στελέχη της διοργάνωσης ,με θέματα :


Α.Κριτικη επιτροπή 
Β.Κατηγοριες 
Γ. Κανονισμοί
Δ. Αποστολή
Ε. Έσοδα - Έξοδα - Ανάγκες Διοργάνωσης

Στο αποτέλεσμα της σύσκεψης θα ύπαρξη ανακοίνωση προς πλήρη ενημέρωση - διαφάνεια ,προς κοινό όφελος.

                         Με εκτίμηση 
*                  Τάσος Ζάχαροπουλος*
                             W.W.H. pr.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Σε κάθε νικητή κατηγορίας,δώρο το τελευταίο μου σύγγραμμα,υπογεγραμμένο.


Τετοιες κινησεις εκτος απο την χρησιμοτητα λειτουργουν κ σαν μερος της ηθικης απολαβης των αθλητων :03. Clap: .

Καλη επιτυχια αυριο στον πρωτο αγωνα του Κου Ζαχαροπουλου.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Τετοιες κινησεις εκτος απο την χρησιμοτητα λειτουργουν κ σαν μερος της ηθικης απολαβης των αθλητων.
> 
> Καλη επιτυχια αυριο στον πρωτο αγωνα του Κου Ζαχαροπουλου.


Είχαμε απόψε μια συνάντηση,όπου παρεβρέθηκαν  οι Ζαχείλας,Τριανταφύλλου,Πολιουδάκης,Αντωνόπουλος μεταξύ άλλων.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Θα ειναι κ ο Ηλιας αυριο; :01. Smile:    Πιστευω εκτος των αλλων θεματων θα συζητησατε κ για την οργανωση κ τις λεπτομερειες της διεξαγωγης του αγωνα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Καλή επιτυχία στους διαγωνιζόμενους αθλητές και αθλήτριες του αποψινού αγώνα.Η WABBA WORLD HELLAS ανοίγει την αυλαία της καλοκαιρινής σεζόν,στον ακριβότερο χώρο που έγινε ποτέ εγχώρια διοργάνωση.

----------


## vaggan

θα ειναι και ο φωντας ο μπραουνος εκει δυο φορες νικητης του πανελληνιου κυπελλου στα τζουνιορ το 94 και 95 το 95 δευτερος στο γενικο μετα τον βαγγελη φυτρο επιστρεφει 21 χρονια μετα

----------


## Polyneikos

Bρισκόμαστε στην αίθουσα "Εσπερίδες" στο ξενοδοχείο Hilton, σε ενα διάλλειμα του διαγωνισμού.
Ο χώρος διεξαγωγής του διαγωνισμού είναι πολύ καλά στημένος και άνετος, με τις ανέσεις που χαρακτηρίζουν την αίγλη του Hilton.
O διαγωνισμός ξεκίνησε λίγο μετά τις 12, όπως είχε προκυρηχθεί και έχουν βγεί οι εξής κατηγορίες:

1) Juniors 7 συμμετοχές
2) Men Models Physique Χαμηλή : *8 Νικητής ο Βουλγαρέλης* 
3) Men Models Physique Υψηλή : 9
4) Fitness : 11
5) Fitness Perrformance : 7
6) Masters BB : 5 *Νικητής ο Ξενοφώντας Μπραούνος* 
7)Women : 2

Στις παραπάνω κατηγορίες εχουν γίνει οι απονομές και στις 18:00 που ξαναξεκινά ο αγώνας , θα συνεχίσουν οι τρείς κατηγορίες Bodybuilding καθώς και το OVERALL.
Η προσέλευση του κόσμου αρκετή και όσο περνάει η ώρα πληθαίνει για τις κατηγορίες μεγαλύτερου ενδιαφέροντος.
Αναμένουμε τις συμμετοχές του Τριανταφύλλου Μαραγγού, του Γιάνννη Αναγνώστου, του Θοδωρή Μελισσάρη, του Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλου και άλλων αθλητών που δείχνουν πανέτοιμοι για μάχη!
Τα υπόλοιπα το βράδυ μετά το OVERALL!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Oλοκληρώθηκε  ο διαγωνισμός *WABBA World Hellas 2016.
*Στον διαγωνισμο συμμετείχαν 69 διαγωνιζόμενοι  καθώς και 2 guest posers, ο *Χρήστος Πιστόλας* και ο *Μανώλης Σπύρου*

Οι συμμετοχές ανα κατηγορία ήταν:

1) Juniors : 7 συμμετοχές
2) Men Models Physique Χαμηλή : 8 
3) Men Models Physique Υψηλή : 9
4) Fitness : 11
5) Fitness Perrformance : 7
6) Masters BB : 5 
7)Women : 2
8) Μen BB Xαμηλή: 6
9) Μen BB Μεσαία : 8
10) Μen BB Ψηλή : 6

*Στην μάχη του Γενικού Τίτλου συμμετείχαν 4 διαγωνιζόμενοι .

*























*

Γενικός Νικητής του WABBA World Hellas 2016, o Χρήστος Κυριαζής 



*

----------


## μαριοςκολ

To 30 μου φαίνεται οριακά καλύτερος.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ως κριτής οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως γίνανε κάποιες εκπλήξεις.Δεν έχω κανένα ενδοιασμό να δημοσιευτούν οι βαθμολογίες

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αξια γενικος νικητης ο *Χρηστος Κυριαζης* ο οποιος οχι απλα βελτιωθηκε ,αλλα εχει ανεβει τουλαχιστον δυο κατηγοριες σε καθαρη  μυικη μαζα. Το κυριοτερο ομως ειναι οτι την πηρε με πληρη συμμετρια κ ομορφα κατανεμημενη.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Αυτο που βλεπω απο της φωτο ειναι οτι και ο νικητής στο γενικό αλλα και ο δεύτερος αθλητής με τον αριθμό 30 κράταγαν νερά ειδικά στα πόδια,αλλα δεν ειναι το μονο.
Δείχνουν ανέτοιμοι για τέτοιο αγώνα,και το ξαναλέω για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξήγησης ,οτι βλεπω απο της φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ναι Δημητρη εχεις δικιο κ μπραβο που το παρατηρησες απο τις φωτογραφιες ,τι να κανουμε ομως;  Ηταν οι καλυτεροι κ οι δυο στις κατηγοριες τους.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> To 30 μου φαίνεται οριακά καλύτερος.


Το Νο 30 ο Μελισαρης Θεοδωρος ειχε πιο εντυπωσιακες καθαρες μαζες πανω του ,δεν ειχε ομως  την φρεσκαδα κ την συμμετρια του 1ου.



> Ως κριτής οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως γίνανε κάποιες εκπλήξεις.Δεν έχω κανένα ενδοιασμό να δημοσιευτούν οι βαθμολογίες


 Γιατρε τα αποτελεσματα εγω τα ειδα απο τα πλεον νορμαλ κ χωρις αμφισβητηση που εχω δει ,αν εξαιρεσουμε φυσικα την ψηλη κατηγορια με την ενσταση κ το θεμα που δημιουργηθηκε ,αλλα αυτο ειναι ειδικη περιπτωση κ θελει συζητηση!
Κ στην χαμηλη  Β.Β ειδα καποιους οχι ευχαριστημενους ,αλλα εκει ηταν δυσκολη κατηγορια κ κοντα ο ενας με τον αλλον οποτε εκει μιλαει καλυτερα το συνολο των κριτων.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια γρήγορη ανασκόπηση ,για να πάρουν οι αναγνώστες μια γεύση,  πριν να ανέβουν σταδιακά όλες στο *Multimedia Gallery* και κατόπιν να αναλυθούν σχολαστικά, απο τον Χρήστο1961 που κάνει το αγωνιστικό ρεπορτάζ για το Bodybuilding.gr!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Juniors Bodybuilding 7 συμμετοχές

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> θα ειναι και ο φωντας ο μπραουνος εκει δυο φορες νικητης του πανελληνιου κυπελλου στα τζουνιορ το 94 και 95 το 95 δευτερος στο γενικο μετα τον βαγγελη φυτρο επιστρεφει 21 χρονια μετα





> 6) Masters BB : 5 *Νικητής ο Ξενοφώντας Μπραούνος* 
> 
> :


Τελικα ο Ξενοφων Μπραουνος δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα δεν παρεβρεθηκε στο overall για να διεκδικησει τον γενικο τιτλο.

*Μαριος σωστα τα παρατηρεις ,αλλωστε κ εγω ειπα οτι το 30 ειχε μεγαλους κ ποιοτικους μυς ,αλλα τα αποτελεσματα στους αγωνες δεν βγαινουν με την μεζουρα :01. Wink:  . Φυσικα κ μετραει το μεγεθος αλλα οχι μονο αυτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Models Χαμηλή, 8 συμμετοχές*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Models Ψηλή, 9 συμμετοχές*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Fitness, 11 συμμετοχές

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Performance, υπήρξαν 7 συμμετοχές*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μasters ΒΒ, 5 συμμετοχές

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Fitness*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ας παμε λοιπον καλυτερα μια μια κατηγορια απο την αρχη ,μια κ βλεπω οτι ο Κωστας εχει ορεξη να το ξενυχτησει αποψε! :01. Wink:  Πως να μην εχει ομως οταν τον ειδα να πινει τρια νιτρικα για την διψα σημερα! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 

*Juniors Bodybuilding 7 συμμετοχές

*







Εδω απο την αρχη φανηκε οτι η 1η θεση θα παιζοταν αναμεσα στον *Χασανι Ασραφ Νο 27* κ περσiνο νικητη στις βερμουδες στην Nac k Wabba int. 
Ηταν καλος αλλα οχι τοσο ετοιμος οπως περυσι ,σιγουρα την επομενη εβδομαδα θα ειναι ,  και αναμεσα στον *Κατσαμπαλη Δημητρη Νο 5.*  Αυτος ηταν πιο ''σκληρος'' κ καλοδουλεμενος αλλα κ με αρκετο αγχος εδειχνε σφιγμενος ,το απεβαλε ομως κατα την διαρκεια με την βοηθεια του προπονητη του απο κατω.
Τελικα* 1ος ο Ασραφ* με το ομορφο σχημα του ,*2ος ο Κατσαμπαλης.*
*3ος ο Μπαρσανιαν Αντωνης  Νο 4* ,με ωραιους κοιλιακους κ μεση
*4ος ο Βασιλακοπουλος Φωτης Νο 11 ,*μπαλαρισμενος κ συμμετρικος*
5ος ο Μιχαλοπουλος Αλεξανδρος Νο 8
6ος ο Λιασκος Ευαγγελος Νο 12
7ος ο Σαμλιδης Χαραλαμπος Νο 3

*
*Juniors ΒΒ*

*1. 27 Χασάνι Ασράφ*
2. 5 Κασάμπαλος Δημήτρης
3. 4 Φασανιάς Αντώνης
4. 11 Βασιλακόπουλος Φώτης
5. 8 Μιχαλόπουλος Αλέξανδρος
6. 12 Λιάσκος Ευάγγελος
7. 3 Σαμλίδης Χαράλαμπος


*ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΣTΟ GALLERY TOY ΒODYBUILDING.GR*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Βοdybuilding Χαμηλή, 6 συμμετοχές 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μια γρήγορη ανασκόπηση ,για να πάρουν οι αναγνώστες μια γεύση,  πριν να ανέβουν σταδιακά όλες στο *Multimedia Gallery* και κατόπιν να αναλυθούν σχολαστικά, απο τον Χρήστο1961 που κάνει το αγωνιστικό ρεπορτάζ για το Bodybuilding.gr!





> Ας παμε λοιπον καλυτερα μια μια κατηγορια απο την αρχη ,μια κ βλεπω οτι ο Κωστας εχει ορεξη να το ξενυχτησει αποψε! Πως να μην εχει ομως οταν τον ειδα να πινει τρια νιτρικα για την διψα σημερα!


Πας να με εκθέσεις αλλά εγω το διευκρίνισα, ένα ποτ πουρί ,απλά για να δώσω το στίγμα :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Βοdybuilding Μεσαία, 8 συμμετοχές 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Βοdybuilding Ψηλή, 6 συμμετοχές 

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Mens Models Χαμηλή, 8 συμμετοχές 

*



Για αλλη μια φορα ενας εξαιρετικος *Χριστοφορος Βουλγαρελης* πηρε ευκολα την 1η θεση. Στα ματια μου φανηκε ακομη καλυτερος απο περυσι ,ισως λιγο πιο ελαφρυς αλλα πιο στιλαρισμενος με την γνωστη του γραμμωση.
 Οι απολλωνιοι του φαινοντουσαν πιο μικροι κ αυτο του εδινε + στην συνολικη εικονα της μεσης  ,επισης κ το χρωμα του αυτη τη φορα ηταν τελειο. Οι φωτο που βλεπω τον αδικουν.
*2ος ο Βασιλης Βλαχος Νο 51 ετοιμος κ ομορφα μυωδης
3ος ο Σωτηρης Γκατσης Νο 2 ,*πολυ ομορφο σωμα κ αυτος κ συμμετρικος*
4ος ο Αλευριτης Αλεξανδρος Νο 76* ,αν ειχε διωξει λιγο ακομη τα νερακια θα εδειχνε καλυτερα αυτο που εχει ,δεν πειραζει σε μια εβδομαδα ολα γινονται*
5ος ο Παπαδοπουλος Ευαγγελος Νο 61
6ος ο Καρμιρης Σταυρος Νο 45*
Συμμετειχαν *Ταμπουρας Χρηστος Νο 36* (καποια χαλαρωση στην κατω κοιλια δειχνει οτι ηταν υπερβαρος κ παρολαυτα εφτασε σε κατασταση επιδειξης σωματος ,αυτο δινει μεγαλητερη αξια στην προσπαθεια του :03. Clap: ) κ ο* Μπαφος Θεοδωρος Νο 26

**Mens Models Χαμηλή

**1. 96 Βουλγαρέλης Χριστόφορος*
2. 51 Φράγκος Βασίλης
3. 2 Γκάτσης Σωτήρης
4. 76 Αλευρίτης Αλέξανδρος
5. 61 Παπαδόπουλος Ευάγγελος
6. 45 Καρμίρης Σταύρος
7. 26 Ντάφος Θεόδωρος
8. 36 Νταβούρας Χρήστος


*ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΣTΟ GALLERY TOY ΒODYBUILDING.GR*

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους διαγωνιζόμενους και διοργανωτές. Ήταν μια αξιόλογη προσπάθεια του κ. Ζαχαρόπουλου που απέδωσε. Για τα αποτελέσματα δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη καθώς δεν είδα live τον αγώνα και η κριτική από φώτο δεν είναι πάντα αντικειμενική. Σίγουρα όμως το αποτελέσματα είναι τελική βαθμολογία των ανθρώπων που ήταν κριτική επιτροπή.
Παράπονα και ευχαριστίες είναι φαινόμενα που βλέπουμε συνέχεια, καλό θα ήταν να παραληφθούν.

----------


## vaggan

> Τελικα ο Ξενοφων Μπραουνος δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα δεν παρεβρεθηκε στο overall για να διεκδικησει τον γενικο τιτλο.
> 
> *Μαριος σωστα τα παρατηρεις ,αλλωστε κ εγω ειπα οτι το 30 ειχε μεγαλους κ ποιοτικους μυς ,αλλα τα αποτελεσματα στους αγωνες δεν βγαινουν με την μεζουρα . Φυσικα κ μετραει το μεγεθος αλλα οχι μονο αυτο.


και εμενα αυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι θα πηγαινε με καποιες αξιωσεις περισσοτερες. οπως εγω ειδα τον αγωνα τωρα ειμαι της αποψης οτι ο μελισσαρης αξιζε κατι καλυτερο στο γενικο. στην ψηλη κλαση ηθελα πρωτο τον δευτερο κλεινοντας μου εκανε τρομερα  κακη εντυπωση το ποσοι διαγωνιζομενοι ηταν μπιμπα στην γυναικομαστεια αυτο ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο και απαραδεκτο ειδικα για καποιους που ηταν 65 -70 κιλα ολα και ολα δεν ξερω τι κανουν αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να ανθεωρησουν στον τροπο που ετοιμαζονται και ποιος τους κατεβαζει

----------


## Polyneikos

> και εμενα αυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι θα πηγαινε με καποιες αξιωσεις περισσοτερες. οπως εγω ειδα τον αγωνα τωρα ειμαι της αποψης οτι ο μελισσαρης αξιζε κατι καλυτερο στο γενικο. στην ψηλη κλαση ηθελα πρωτο τον δευτερο κλεινοντας μου εκανε τρομερα  κακη εντυπωση το ποσοι διαγωνιζομενοι ηταν μπιμπα στην γυναικομαστεια αυτο ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο και απαραδεκτο ειδικα για καποιους που ηταν 65 -70 κιλα ολα και ολα δεν ξερω τι κανουν αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να ανθεωρησουν στον τροπο που ετοιμαζονται και ποιος τους κατεβαζει


Οι Masters τελείωσαν την κατηγορία κατα τις 3 το μεσημέρι και εκ των πραγμάτων βάσει προγράμματος , το OVERALL θα γινόταν μετά από 4-5 ώρες.
Δεν ξέρω αν έπαιξε αυτό τον ρόλο του.Καλό πάντως το come back του (μετά από 20 χρόνια; :01. Wink:  και πιστεύω στους επόμενους διαγωνισμούς θα έχει και άλλη βελτίωση

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Mens Models Ψηλή, 9 συμμετοχές 

*






1ος ο πιο ''δουλεμένος'' *Παλαμαρας Νικολαος Νο 42*
2ος ο *Συριγος Βαγγελης* Νο 60 , μονιμη συμμετοχη τελευταια στη συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια που του ταιριαζει ''γαντι'' χαρη στο ομορφο ολοκληρωμένο παρουσιαστικό του .
 Ο Βαγγελης αυτη την φορα απο θεμα μυικου τονου θα ελεγα οτι ηταν καπου στο 70% συγκρινοντας με την καλυτερη εμφανιση του στον τομεα αυτο.
Θα συμφωνησω οτι κρινοντας κανεις μονο  απο τις φωτο θα ηταν σιγουρος οτι αδικηθηκε κ ηταν για την πρωτη θεση ,παραδεχομαι το ιδιο θα ελεγα κ εγω. Διαπιστωνω κ μαθαινω :01. Wink:  οτι καμια φορα αυτο δεν ισχυει οπως εχει πει επανειλημμενα ο Ηλιας κ αλλοι εμπειροτεροι. Μονο στο live θα σχηματισει κανεις την πραγματικη γνωμη για τον εαυτο του.
*3ος ο Λαμπιρης Γιαννης* Νο 48 2oς  νικητης μετα τον μη αντιμετωπισημο Βουλγαρελη περυσι στη wabba int. που με την χαρη του κ την ανεση του κερδισε αλλους περισσοτερο μυωδεις. Αυτη τη φορα δεν τα καταφερε το ιδιο ,ισως κερδισε δυο ποντους απο αυξηση της μαζας του κ εχασε τεσσερις απο απωλειες στα θετικα του κ αλλα σημεια.
*4ος ο Αρμαος Λουκας Νο 44* με σκληρη γραμμωση ,*5ος ο Κωσταρας Θεοδωρος Νο 39* με ''εκρηκτικα'' χερια κ ωμους , 6ος ο μικρουλης :01. Wink:  *Τουσιος Βασιλης Νο 63* με καλη εμφανιση.
Συμμετειχαν ακομη οι* Αναγνωστοπουλος Παναγιωτης Νο 71 ,Βαλιανατος Γερασιμος Νο 65 ,Τσουκνιδας Γιωργος Νο 15

**Mens Models Ψηλή

**1. 42 Παλαμαράς Νικόλαος*
2. 60 Συρίγος Βαγγέλης
3. 48 Λαμπίρης Γιάννης
4. 44 Αρμάος Λουκάς
5. 39 Κωστάρας Θεόδωρος
6. 63 Γκούσιος Βασίλης
7. 71 Αναγνωστόπουλος Παναγιώτης
-. 65 Βαλλιανάτος Γεράσιμος
-. 15 Τσουκνίδας Γιώργος


*ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΣTΟ GALLERY TOY ΒODYBUILDING.GR*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Fitness, 11 συμμετοχές

*





Κι εδω φανηκε οτι η μαχη για την πρωτη θεση θα δινοταν αναμεσα στους  *Δημακοπουλο Παναγιωτη Νο 49 κ Μαιμανη Νικο Νο 33*. 
Και οι δυο πολυ καλοι κ τελεια προετοιμασμενοι ,με μονο αρνητικο τα ποδια τους που δεν κοβανε τοσο. Τελικα *1ος ο λιγο πιο ''σκληρος'' Μαιμανης* κ* 2ος ο Δημακοπουλος.*
Στην *3η θεση ο αθλητης Φλωρος Γιωργος Νο 78* που προσωπικα μου αρεσε πολυ τα καλουπι του κ η συμμετρια του (ειχε αρκετες ομοιοτητες με τον αθλητη Χελιδονα :01. Wink: ) ,δεν ειχε ομως ακομη την ωριμοτητα των  :03. Thumb up:  οποτε δικαιο το αποτελεσμα.
*4ος ο Σαρηπαπατζίδης Κυριάκος Νο 22* με εντυπωσιακα καποια σημεια ,οπως ψηλη μεση σχημα V κ στηθος στις πλαινες ποζες ''ινες''.
*5ος ο Δέτσης Βασίλειος Νο 38* καλα μυωδης παντου κ αυτος
*6ος ο Τσαλαπατας Κων/νος Νο 50*
Συμμετειχαν ακομη οι Κων. Κορδαλας Νο 25 ,Τασος Νικ. Νο 21, Παπαλεξης Γιωργος Νο 40 , κ ο Φωτιαδης Εμμ. Νο 77 ο οποιος μπορει να απειχε σε επιπεδο απο τους υπολοιπους ,καποιες ραγαδες ομως δειχνουν οτι ηταν υπερβαρος κ εκανε προσπαθεια.

* Fitness Ανδρών

*
*1. 33 Μαϊμάνης Νικόλαος*
2. 49 Δημακόπουλος Παναγιώτης
3. 78 Φλώρος Γιώργος
4. 22 Σαρηπαπατζίδης Κυριάκος
5. 38 Δέτσης Βασίλειος
6. 50 Τσαλαπάτας Κωνσταντίνος
7. 59 Σταμίρης Νίκος
-. 40 Παπαλέξης Γιώργος
-. 25 Κορδαλάς Νικόλαος
-. 21 Τάσος Νικόλαος

*ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΣTΟ GALLERY TOY ΒODYBUILDING.GR*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανεβήκαν όλες οι κατηγορίες του διαγωνισμού WABBA World Hellas στο  *Multimedia Gallery* του Bodybuilding.gr!
*Εnjoy!

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορια Performance,  7 συμμετοχές


*






1oς αδιαμφισβητητα ο *Κεφαλας Παύλος Νο 43* τα ειχε ολα. Κ καλο φινιρισμα κ ολους τους μυς του πληρεις κ καλοβαλμενους ,απο τους πιο εμφανεις μεχρι τους πιο ''δευτερους'' (στο ματι φυσικα) οπως μηριαια δικεφαλα.
Αξια στην *2η θεση ο Ανδρεουλης Παναγιωτης* πολυ καλος κ αυτος ποζαριζε με ενθουσιασμο ,κραταγε λιγα νερα στα ποδια.
*3ος ο Πολυχρονης Δημας Νο 23* αδυνατος σχετικα αλλα με πολυ καλη γραμμωση
*4ος ο Γεροντας Σπυρος Νο 17* με  πραγματικα πολυ δυνατα ποδια
*5ος ο Βασιλης Βασδικης Νο 41* ,*6ος ο Χιωτελης Χαραλαμπος Νο  64 και τέλος  7ος ο Μανικης Χρηστος* με την ομορφη ανοικτη του κατασκευη κ τα μεγαλα του χερια να ειναι παροντα ,αλλα χωρις ακομη να εχει ''γεμισει'' κ με καποια νερα ιδιως στα ποδια.

*Δεν ξερω εαν το επιτρεπουν οι κανονισμοι της ομοσπονδιας οι νικητες ''Φιτνεσαδες'' να μπορουν να λαβουν μερος στο overall ,αλλα εαν συμετειχε σε αυτο ο Κεφαλας Παύλος θα ειχε πραγματικα ενδιαφερον.


*Performance*
*
1. 43 Κεφαλάς Παύλος*
2. 53 Ανδρεούδης Παύλος
3. 23 Δήμας Πολυχρόνης
4. 17 Γέροντας Σπύρος
5. 41 Μπαζδέλης Βασίλης
6. 64 Χιωτέλλης Χαράλαμπος-Άγγελος
7. 34 Μανίκας Χρήστος


*ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΣTΟ GALLERY TOY ΒODYBUILDING.GR
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στις γυναικες δυο μονο συμμετοχες κ μοιραστηκαν στις κατηγοριες *Fitness k Performance.*







Με το *Νο 1* η πιο ''ζουμερη'' :01. Wink: * Αβραμιδου Ευθυμια* η οποια φαινοταν οτι εχει γυμναστει κ εχει μυς αλλα θα φανουν καλυτερα την επομενη φορα με περισσοτερο χρονο διατροφη -διαιτα.





Mε το *Νο 6* η ομορφα γυμνασμενη κ ''διαιτομενη'' *Λεοντακη Μικαελα* 





*Fitness Γυναικών* 
*1 Αβραμίδου Ευθυμία*

*Performance Γυναικών* 
*6 Λογκάκη Μιχαέλα


ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΣTΟ GALLERY TOY ΒODYBUILDING.GR*

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Οπως ειπα και στο fb ηταν η καλυτερη βραβευση της ζωης μου μιας και το βραδυ εγινε απο τον γιο μου Αλεξανδρο!Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους οσους ηταν εκει για τα καλα τους λογια, το forum  που ειναι παντα εκει στα μεγαλα γεγονοτα και κυριως τον Πολυνικο για τις καταπληκτικες φωτο!Επισης ευχαριστω τον κυριο Χρηστο Τριανταφυλου για τον σχολιασμο του!Επομενος αγωνας μου ειναι το Παγκοσμιο στην Βενετια και θα ειναι και ο τελευταιος μου αγωνας σαν αγωνιζομενος!Το εχω πει πολλες φορες στο παρελθον χωρις ομως να το εχω τηρησει.Τωρα ομως ηρθε η ωρα!Θα συνεχισω να ειμαι κοντα στο αθλημα που αγαπω και με ανεδειξε και οποια βοηθεια μου ζητηθει θα την παρεχω!

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Juniors Bodybuilding 7 συμμετοχές
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εδω απο την αρχη φανηκε οτι η 1η θεση θα παιζοταν αναμεσα στον *Χασανι Ασραφ Νο 27* κ περσiνο νικητη στις βερμουδες στην Nac k Wabba int. 
> Ηταν καλος αλλα οχι τοσο ετοιμος οπως περυσι ,σιγουρα την επομενη εβδομαδα θα ειναι ,  και αναμεσα στον *Κατσαμπαλη Δημητρη Νο 5.*  Αυτος ηταν πιο ''σκληρος'' κ καλοδουλεμενος αλλα κ με αρκετο αγχος εδειχνε σφιγμενος ,το απεβαλε ομως κατα την διαρκεια με την βοηθεια του προπονητη του απο κατω.
> Τελικα* 1ος ο Ασραφ* με το ομορφο σχημα του ,*2ος ο Κατσαμπαλης Δημήτρης.*
> ...


Eνα γρήγορο σχόλιο και από μένα για την Juniors BB.
O *Xασάνι Ασραφ* με το πιο συμμετρικό και όμορφο σώμα,ωραία μυς και ανετη παρουσίαση, με αρκετά υποδόρια νερά όμως.
Πιστεύω θα κορυφώσει τις επόμενες εβδομάδες.
Ο *Κατσάμπαλης Δημήτρης* με σαφώς πιο λεπτή γράμμωση, σε πιο μεγάλο βαθμό ετοιμότητας αλλά σε σημεία έχανε πόντους από τον πρώτο.
Ο *Μπαρσανιάν Αντώνης* με ένα όμορφο και αρμονικο καλούπι.
Τέλος ο* Βασιλακόπουλος Φώτης,* με μεγάλους και καλά αιματωμένους μυς, αλλά με σαφέσταστατο μειονέκτημα στις υποχρεωτικές πόζες και στην παρουσίαση του στην σκηνή , θέλει δουλειά εκεί αλλά είναι σαφώς και θέμα εμπειρίας και τριβής.
Ωραία κατηγορία.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Mens Models Χαμηλή, 8 συμμετοχές 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Για αλλη μια φορα ενας εξαιρετικος *Χριστοφορος Βουλγαρελης* πηρε ευκολα την 1η θεση. Στα ματια μου φανηκε ακομη καλυτερος απο περυσι ,ισως λιγο πιο ελαφρυς αλλα πιο στιλαρισμενος με την γνωστη του γραμμωση.
> ...


Για αυτή την κατηγορία ,*Mens Models Χαμηλών Αναστημάτων*,  καποια σχόλια 
Ο *Χριστόφορος Βουλγαρέλης* είναι φίλος και μας συνδέει μια μακρόχρονη γνωριμία.
Εκεί που νομίζεις ότι δεν μπορεί να ανεβάσει και άλλο την γράμμωσή του χωρίς να flatάρει, ο επόμενος αγώνας σε διαψεύδει.
Του έκανα πλάκα κατω από την σκηνή ότι πρέπει να είχε καταπιεί πέτρες, υπερθεματίζοντας τα κοιλιακά του. 
Ο *Βασίλης Βλάχος* με μια μελετημένη παρουσίαση, ώριμους μυς,είχε πολύ καλό σύνολο και δίκαια πήρε την 2η θέση
Ο *Σωτήρης Γκάτσης*,πολύ καλός επίσης, ο ορισμος των απαιτήσεων της κατηγορίας, σωστό στήσιμο και παρουσίαση, ηθελε ενα κλικ στο στέγνωμα.
Ο *Αλέξανδρος Αλευρίτης,* με καλοδουλεμένους μυς και πολύ καλά κοιλιακά, είχε μια κατακράτηση που φαινόταν στις πίσω πόζες , αλλά μπορεί να πιάσει την φόρμα του την επομενη εβδομάδα.Τον έχουμε δεί και σε κατηγορίες Body στο παρελθόν και έχει την εμπειρία να πιάσει το φινίρισμα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Mens Models Ψηλή, 9 συμμετοχές 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 1ος ο πιο ''δουλεμένος'' *Παλαμαρας Νικολαος Νο 42*
> 2ος ο *Συριγος Βαγγελης* Νο 60 , μονιμη συμμετοχη τελευταια στη συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια που του ταιριαζει ''γαντι'' χαρη στο ομορφο ολοκληρωμένο παρουσιαστικό του .
>  Ο Βαγγελης αυτη την φορα απο θεμα μυικου τονου θα ελεγα οτι ηταν καπου στο 70% συγκρινοντας με την καλυτερη εμφανιση του στον τομεα αυτο.
> Θα συμφωνησω οτι κρινοντας κανεις μονο  απο τις φωτο θα ηταν σιγουρος οτι αδικηθηκε κ ηταν για την πρωτη θεση ,παραδεχομαι το ιδιο θα ελεγα κ εγω. Διαπιστωνω κ μαθαινω οτι καμια φορα αυτο δεν ισχυει οπως εχει πει επανειλημμενα ο Ηλιας κ αλλοι εμπειροτεροι. Μονο στο live θα σχηματισει κανεις την πραγματικη γνωμη για τον εαυτο του.
> ...


*Mens Models Ψηλή.
*Ο Παλαμαράς Νίκος, ξεκάθαρα πρώτος, με πολύ ωραία παρουσία, και όμορφους μυς, ο άνω κορμός θα ταιριαζε και σε ανώτερη κατηγορία.Μπράβο.
Ο *Βαγγέλης Συρίγος*, αν και δεν γνωριζόμαστε προσωπικά, είναι από τις πολύ καλούς αθλητές που έχω δει αρκετούς αγώνες του, είτε σε Fitness, είτε σε Men Models - Physique, κατηγορίες που τον έχουν κερδίσει τελευταία.
 Φυσικά προσόντα που προκρίνονται σε αυτές τις κατηγορίες , σε ένα ψηλό σώμα με ποιοτική δουλειά πάνω του, δίκαια στην 2η θέση.
Τον *Γιάννη Λαμπίρη τ*ον έχω ξαναδεί πέρυσι στην WABBA International και στο Παγκόσμιο, ωραία παρουσίαση, αλλά όχι απόλυτα έτοιμος για αυτον τον αγώνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Men Fitness, 11 συμμετοχές
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Κι εδω φανηκε οτι η μαχη για την πρωτη θεση θα δινοταν αναμεσα στους  *Δημακοπουλο Παναγιωτη Νο 49 κ Μαιμανη Νικο Νο 33*. 
> Και οι δυο πολυ καλοι κ τελεια προετοιμασμενοι ,με μονο αρνητικο τα ποδια τους που δεν κοβανε τοσο. Τελικα *1ος ο λιγο πιο ''σκληρος'' Μαιμανης* κ* 2ος ο Δημακοπουλος.*
> ...


Στην *Fitness Aνδρών* , οριακό αποτέλεσμα , αλλά δίκαιο.
Τόσο ο *Μαϊμάνης Νικόλαος*, όσο και ο *Δημακόπουλος Παναγιώτης,* με εκπληκτικό άνω κορμό αλλά στα πόδια δεν υπήρχε έντονος διαχωρισμός
Νικητής ο *Μαϊμάνης,* που είχε κάπως σε πιο καλή κατάσταση τα πόδια του, ενώ ο Δημακόπουλος είχε κάποια σημεία πιο εντυπωσιακά αλλά τα πόδια ήταν μπουκωμένα, ίσως έπρεπε να τα πατήσει λίγο καλύτερα στην προθέρμανση, αν και είχε κατακράτηση.Ειναι έμπειρος αθλητής και γνωρίζει ότι δεν μπορεί να κορυφώσει πολλές φορές , οπότε έχει και άλλες ευκαιρίες ή επιλογές.
Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση απο τον τρίτο σε κατάταξη *Φλώρο Γιώργο*, όμορφο καλούπι, του έλειπε ενα κλικ στο κατω κορμό σε φινίρισμα για να ακολουθήσει το πολύ καλό άνω κορμό.
Ο *Σαρηπαπατζίδης Κυριάκος*, ψηλός αθλητής, αρκετά στεγνός με λεπτή μέση, αλλά λόγω των μεγάλων άκρων έδειχνε λίγο πιο άδειος αλλά το καλούπι του θα τον βοηθήσει σε αυτές τις κατηγορίες.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Κατηγορια Performance,  7 συμμετοχές
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Στην κατηγορία *Fitness Performance* σύμφωνα με την κατηγοριοποίηση της NABBA-WFF (ή αλλιώς Body Fitness), o *Κεφαλάς Παύλος* ήταν εντυπωσιακός.Αγριοι μυς , σωστή παρουσίαση , ενέργεια στην σκηνή.
Είχα διαβάσει για αυτόν ότι ετοιμάζεται στο περιοδικο Bodybuilding & Fitness Που εκδόθηκε πρόσφατα και το μάτι μου έπεσε πανω του καθώς δεν τον είχα ξαναπαρακολουθήσει από κοντά.
Αρκετά καλός και ο *Ανδρεούλης Παύλος* με το χρυσο μαγιο, το νο 53,ποζάριζε δυνατα και έδωσε την μάχη του αλλά δεν μπορούσε να πάρει κάτι καλύτερο από την 2η θέση.
Ο *Δημας Πολυχρόνης*, πιο λεπτό καλουπι από τους υπολοίπους, πιθανόν η κατηγορία Fitness του ταίριαζε καλύτερα.
Ο *Σπύρος Γέροντας* είχε όντως φοβερά πόδια , το σημείο του, που θα πρέπει να εξισορροπήσουν όμως με τον άνω κορμό, καθότι μακρύς.
Εχει κάνει καλή προετοιμασία .

----------


## Polyneikos

> Στις γυναικες δυο μονο συμμετοχες κ μοιραστηκαν στις κατηγοριες *Fitness k Performance.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Με το *Νο 1* η πιο ''ζουμερη''* Αβραμιδου Ευθυμια* η οποια φαινοταν οτι εχει γυμναστει κ εχει μυς αλλα θα φανουν καλυτερα την επομενη φορα με περισσοτερο χρονο διατροφη -διαιτα.
> ...


Στις κατηγορίες Γυναικών, με έχει καλύψει ο Χρήστος , αλλά ας μην την προσπεράσω.
Η *Ευθυμια Αβραμίδου*, ήθελε καποιες εβδομάδες ακόμα προετοιμασίας για την σκηνή.
Νομίζω ότι προλαβαίνει για τις 25 Ιουνίου, σε 40 ημέρες δηλαδή, το Mεσογειακό της WFF στον Βόλο, μιας και είναι αθλητρια της NABBA-WFF.
Η *Λογκάκη Μιχαέλα*, πολύ καλή , χωρίς έντονη μυικότητα, όπως απαιτείται δηλαδή, λεπτή επιδερμίδα και γράμμωση θηλυκία που την κολάκευε.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

H στιγμή της βράβευσης στην κριτική επιτροπή

----------


## ioannis1

θελω να ευχαριστησω τον πολυνικο και το φορουμ που μετα πολλα χρονια ξανα ηρθαμε σε επαφη και πιστευω μετα τους αγωνες να προσφερω κατι και γω εδω μεσα.ξεχασα και πως γραφουν εδω  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σπανια βλεπουμε τοσο πολυπληθη κριτικη επιτροπη :03. Thumb up:  που αυτο ειναι θετικο γιατι δινει την δυνατοτητα να αφαιρουνται καποιες πρωτες κ καποιες τελευταιες βαθμολογιες. Ξερετε εαν εγινε αυτο;
Παντως για μενα τα αποτελεσματα ηταν χωρις φανερες  αδικιες κ σωστα,ασχετα με το θεμα που εγινε στην ψηλη κατηγορια κ ασχετα εαν βαθμολογουσα κ εγω κ ειχα καπου διαφορετικη γνωμη.

----------


## ioannis1

εννια ατομα φιλε μ κριτικη επιτροπη μονο σε παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα υπαρχει.με τοσα ατομα ευκολα γινονται πολλα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> θελω να ευχαριστησω τον πολυνικο και το φορουμ που μετα πολλα χρονια ξανα ηρθαμε σε επαφη και πιστευω μετα τους αγωνες να προσφερω κατι και γω εδω μεσα.ξεχασα και πως γραφουν εδω


Γειά σου Γιάννη.Χαρηκα που τα είπαμε από κοντά, μετά από καιρό και δεν ξεχνάμε την προσφορά σου εδω στο φόρουμ.
Τίμησες με την παρουσία σου την διοργάνωση :03. Thumb up: 
Επειδή έχουν ειπωθεί αρκετά, θα θελαμε τα σχόλια όταν θα μπουν και οι επόμενες κατηγορίες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μasters ΒΒ , 5 συμμετοχές 
*







Ο γνωστος ''Θα σας αλλαξω τα φωτα :01. Wink: '' *Μανωλης Σπυρου* με τα εντυπωσιακα του σημεια ,ωμους ,στηθος,χερια , επαιξε για την πρωτη θεση με τον* Μπραουνο Ξενοφωντα* που εκανε επανεμφανιση μετα απο 21 χρονια οπως μας ειπε κ ο Vaggan νωριτερα. 
Ο Σπυρου παρολο που ηταν πιο εντυπωσιακος σε relax k σε πλαινες ποζες δεν μπορουσε να αντιμετωπισει τον Μπραουνο συνολικα που ηταν πιο πληρης κ καλυτερος  στην πλατη κ στα ποδια.
*1ος* δικαια λοιπον ο *Μπραουνος Ξενοφωντας* που με λιγο καλυτερο φινιρισμα την επομενη φορα θα φαινεται ακομη καλυτερος. 
Και *2ος ο Μανωλης Σπυρου* που οπως παντα δεχεται οποια θεση παιρνει με χαμογελο :01. Smile:  κ δειχνει οτι ειναι ανωτερος κ ευχαριστος ανθρωπος.
Στην *3η θεση Ο Λαγιαννακης Γιαννης* σε σταθερη καλη κατασταση.
Οι αλλοι δυο ηταν ο *Λατσο Αντρεικο* κ ο Βαλαβανης Σπύρος  ,με τον Λατσο να εμφανιζεται κ στο overall κ να βραβεύεται σαν κατηγορια +50.

*Masters ΒΒ

*
*1. 62 Μπραούνος Ξενοφώντας*
2. 37 Σπύρου Μανώλης
3. 35. Λαγιαννάκης Ιωάννης
4. 72 Αντρέικο Λάτσο
-. 74. Βαλαβάνης Σπυρος (στη Super Masters)


*ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΣTΟ GALLERY TOY ΒODYBUILDING.GR*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Βοdybuilding Χαμηλή 

*









Μια δύσκολη κατηγορία με κάποιους να είναι αρκετα κοντα προβαλλοντας ο καθε ενας τα δικα του καλα  σημεια.
Ο *Γιαννης Αναγνωστου Νο 35* (που πρωτη φορα τον ειδα live :01. Wink: ) με την πιο ανοικτη κατασκευη κ εντυπωσιακο ανοιγμα φτερων ,ο* Μαρκωνιτης Δημητρης Νο 16* με δερμα τσιγαροχαρτο κ με πολυ καλα ποδια ,ο *Δημακοπουλος Παναγιωτης Νο 49* στη δευτερη κατηγορια που εμφανιζεται πολυ καλος στο επανω σωμα με τους κοιλιακους του να φαινονται ακομη κ στην μπροστινη δικεφαλων ,ο *Τσικριτσης Νικος Νο 54* συμμετρικος κ καλος στις ποζες μπροστα αλλα οχι το ιδιο στις ποζες πισω της πλατης ,ο *Ζωσιματος Παναγιωτης Νο 46* με καλες μπαλαρισμενες μαζες κ παρολο που ειχε καποιο προβλημα στον ενα δικεφαλο ,καθε αλλο παρα του αφαιρουσε μια κ εμοιαζε με του Αλμπερτ Μπεκλς :01. Wink:  ,εαν ειχε καλυτερα ποδια θα πηγαινε καλυτερα κ ο *Γιαννης Λαγιαννακης Νο 35* που φαινοταν καλυτερος απο την προηγουμενη κατηγορια που εμφανιστηκε ,φαινεται αυτο που εφαγε στο κενο-διαλειμμα ενδιαμεσα τον βοηθησε :01. Wink: 
Τελικα μετα απο συνεχη κ εξαντλητικα comparison:  

*Χαμηλή Bodybuilding Ανδρών
*
*1. 16 Μαρκωνίδης Δημήτρης*
2. 20 Αναγνώστου Ιωάννης
3. 54 Τσικριτζής Νίκος
4. 46 Ζωδσιμάδης Παναγιώτης
5. 49 Δημακόπουλος Παναγιώτης
6. 35 Λαγιαννάκης Γιάννης

*
ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΣTΟ GALLERY TOY ΒODYBUILDING.GR*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Βοdybuilding Μεσαια


*










Ειναι απο τις περιπτωσεις που δεν θα ηθελα να ειμαι στη θεση των κριτων για την επιλογη της 1ης θεσης αναμεσα σε δυο φοβερους αθλητες με τον εναν να κερδιζει τον αλλον σε διαφορετικα σημεια.
*Μελισσαρης Θεοδωρος Νο 30* γνωστος πρωταθλητης με πολλους τιτλους κ μεγαλους καθαρους μυς επανω του ,παρολαυτα κραταγε λιγο νερακια κ ηθελε λιγο πιο εντονο χρωμα.   
*Καλουδης Αγγελος Νο 75* ,χωρις να εχει τις μαζες του Μελισσαρη ειχε πιο φρεσκαδα ,καλυτερη γραμμωση κ χαιροσουν να τον βλεπεις ιδιως στην θεση relax κ στις πλαινες των τρομερων τρικεφαλων του.
Τελικα μετα απο μεγαλη μαχη *1ος ο Μελισσαρης κ 2ος ο Καλουδης*
Στη* 3η θεση  ο Κων. Σοφιανος Νο 24 μ*ε ποδια Demayo στις αρχες του ,εκαναν να δειχνει το καλο επανω σωμα του να υπολειπεται.
*4ος ο Καραμανης Παναγιωτης Νο 29* παντα σκληρα γραμμωμενος ,οχι τοσο ομως οπως στις προηγουμενες εμφανισεις του.
*5ος ο Νικος Μιχος Νο 47 ,6ος ο Καραμανος Αθανασιος Νο 14* ,συμμετειχαν οι Βασιλειος Βακος Νο 51 κ Νταιμας Νικος Νο 31 πισω μυικα απο τους αλλους αλλα με ωραιο ποζαρισμα κ διαθεση για αγωνα.

*Μεσαία Bodybuilding Ανδρών 
*
*1. 30 Μελισσάρης Θεόδωρος*
2. 75 Καλούδης Άγγελος
3. 24 Σωκιανός Κωνσταντίνος
4. 29 Καραμάνης Παναγιώτης
5. 47 Μίχος Νικος
6. 14 Καραμάνος Αθανάσιος
7. 31 Νταϊμάς Νίκος
8. 51 Βλάχος Βασιλειος
*
ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΣTΟ GALLERY TOY ΒODYBUILDING.GR*

----------


## vaggan

εδω θα ηθελα τον τριτο δευτερο φοβερη η ασυμετρια που παρουσιαζει ο δευτερος στα φτερα ενω ο τριτος μου μοιαζει πληρεστερος γενικα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^Φιλε ηταν φοβερος ο 2ος (Νο 75) ,νομιζω πρεπει να τον απειλησε τον Μελισσαρη.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Men Βοdybuilding Χαμηλή 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δυσκολη κατηγορία η Χαμηλή Ανδρών, με τις 2 θέσεις να κρίνονται μεταξύ του πολύπειρου *Γιάννη Αναγνώστου,* με αρκετές νικές στο ενεργητικό του και τον *Μαρκωνίδη Δημήτρη*, πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένο αθλητή.
Ο Μαρκωνίδης, με καλά αιματωμένους μυς,  φλεβικότητα, κέρδισε την κατηγορία, με ένα προβάδισμα στα χέρια και στα πόδια  που ήταν το δυνατό του σημειο, όχι ότι ο Αναγνώστου ότι υστερούσε σε αυτό το σημείο, καθώς τα πόδια του βγάζουν ποιότητα και ο Γιάννης τα πατούσε πολυ καλα.
Ο Αναγνώστου έχει υπερβολικά μεγάλος φάρδος πλάτης, σημείο που υπερείχε του αντιπάλου του στις υποχρεωτικες πόζες, κατι που φαίνεται εύκολα και από τα ρελάξ. Πολύ καλο το come back του Γιάννη, τίμησε με την παρουσία του την διοργάνωση.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Men Βοdybuilding Μεσαια*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αλλη μια ωραία κατηγορία, η Μεσαία  .
Ο *Θοδωρής Μελισσάρης,* εμπειρος αθλητής, 2ος Μεσογειονίκης το 2001, με στοιβαρές πόζες, bodybuilding ατόφιο.
Στο μόνο που -ταπεινή μου γνώμη- αδίκησε την παρουσίασή του, είναι το βάψιμό του, που αν ήταν πιο σκούρο, ακόμα και ο Γενικός μπορεί να είχε άλλη έξελιξη. Δεν θελω όμως να μιλήσω υποθετικά, απλά το καταθέτω ως προσωπική άποψη.
Ο *Αγγελος Καλούδης*, με φοβερά μπαλαρίσματα και μεγάλους μυς, κρατούσε κάποια νερά και περιορίστηκε στην 2η θέση.
Νομίζω ότι μπορεί να βελτιωθεί την επόμενη ή μεθεπόμενη εβδομάδα και να μας εκπλήξει.Μου άρεσε πολύ.
Ο *Σωκιανός Κωνσταντίνος*, με πιο λεπτό φινίρισμα, φοβερά πόδια, στο μόνο που κάπως υστερούσε, οι θωρακικοί του.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Βοdybuilding* *Ψηλή

*






Τελευταια κατηγορια πριν το overall κ 1ος καθαρα ο *Χρηστος Κυριαζης Νο 18* ,ο ανθρωπος οπως ειπα κ στην αρχη εχει ανεβει τουλαχιστον δυο επιπεδα μυικοτητας απο τοτε που μπορεσε κ κερδισε πριν δυο χρονια τον Τσαφο. 
Οτι πήρε ομως πανω του τα πειρε καλοβαλμενα κ με αρμονια , μεχρι κ τα πιο αδυνατα  χερια του τα εφερε σε συμμετρια με τα υπολοιπα. 
Ομολογω οτι δεν τον αναγνωρισα απο την αρχη  εαν δεν μου ελεγε ποιος ειναι ο Κωστας (Polyleikos)
2os ο γνωστος βετερανος* Τριανταφυλλος Μαραγκος Νο 19* με πολλους τιτλους στο ενεργητικο του ,σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.
3ος ο γιγαντιος *Περικλης Τσουρης Νο 73* με τεραστιους μυς μασιφ κ φλεβικοτητα κ με τα 115 κιλα του εκανε τους αλλους να φαινονται ''μικροι''. 
 Αλλα κ με παρών το μονιμο προβλημα του με την μεγαλη ομφαλοκηλη κ γενικα της κοιλιας.
*4ος ο Αιγιωτης Μαρινοπουλος Δημητρης Νο 10* ,νικητης ευκολα περυσι της κατηγοριας του στη Nac. 
 Ηταν το πιο καλοβαλμενο κ ομορφο σωμα της κατηγοριας χωρις ομως την περσινη του μυικοτητα κ γραμμωση ,φαινοταν καπως φλαταρισμενος (παντα συγκριτικα με την περσινη του καταπληκτικη κατασταση)
Στην *5η θεση ο Παπασωτηριου Κων/νος Νο 52* κ στην* 6η ο μικρος  Χρηστος Μανικης* που αυτη τη φορα ειχε να παλεψει με θηρια :01. Wink: .

*Ψηλή Bodybuilding Ανδρών

*
*1. 18 Κυριαζής Χρήστος*
2. 19 Μαραγγός Τριαντάφυλλος
3. 73 Τσουρής Περικλής
4. 10 Μαρινόπουλος Δημήτριος
5. 52 Παπασωτηρίου Κωνσταντίνος
6. 34 Μανίκης Χρήστος



Μετα το περας της απονομης το team του Δημ. Μαρινοπουλου αλλα κ ο ιδιος διαμαρτυρηθηκαν εντονα αλλα με κοσμιο τροπο κ εκαναν ενσταση για το αποτελεσμα. 
 Το προβλημα τους ηταν οτι δεν δεχοντουσαν κ δεν μπορουσε να ηταν μια θεση πιο ψηλα καποιος με εντονο κ τοσο εμφανη το σωματικο προβλημα που προαναφερθηκε.
Οι γνωμες κ τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.

*
ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΣTΟ GALLERY TOY ΒODYBUILDING.GR*

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ καλη παιδια συγχαρητηρια, και οι κρισεις πολυ αντικειμενικες.ειναι οπως τα ειπατε,η δικια μ κατηγορια ηταν πολυ δυσκολη ,εγω ηδη 50 χρονων κουραστηκα να πω την αληθεια εχω και το θεμα με το κομενο τρικεφαλο απο το 2009 που ειναι προβλημα , πιστευω δεν ειχα κακη φορμα , διαλεξα να παιξω σε κανονικη κατηγορια και πιστευω ηταν υποκειμενικο τελειως για την πρωτη θεση με την εννοια αλλου ηταν καλος ο μικρος αλλου εγω.εχω ακουσει και τις δυο γνωμες απο τους κριτες .εγιναν 4 κομπαριζον με μενα.στο τριτο ο στρατος ειπε να κατεβουμε μεχρι τοτε θεωρω ημουν πρωτος,ξαφνικα καποιος κριτης ζητησε και 4 κομπαριζον βαζοντας τον μικρο στη μεση .εκει καταλαβα οτι αλλαξαν τα πραγματα.σας ευχαριστω ολους ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με τον εαυτο μου γιατι ημουν 2 χρονια οφ και καταφερα να ανταγωνιστω παιδια με τη μιση ηλικια απο μενα.να εισαστε καλα. :03. Clap:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Αλλη μια ωραία κατηγορία, η Μεσαία  .
> Ο *Θοδωρής Μελισσάρης,* εμπειρος αθλητής, 2ος Μεσογειονίκης το 2001, με στοιβαρές πόζες, bodybuilding ατόφιο.
> Στο μόνο που -ταπεινή μου γνώμη- αδίκησε την παρουσίασή του, είναι το βάψιμό του, που αν ήταν πιο σκούρο, ακόμα και ο Γενικός μπορεί να είχε άλλη έξελιξη. Δεν θελω όμως να μιλήσω υποθετικά, απλά το καταθέτω ως προσωπική άποψη.
> Ο *Αγγελος Καλούδης*, με φοβερά μπαλαρίσματα και μεγάλους μυς, κρατούσε κάποια νερά και περιορίστηκε στην 2η θέση.
> Νομίζω ότι μπορεί να βελτιωθεί την επόμενη ή μεθεπόμενη εβδομάδα και να μας εκπλήξει.Μου άρεσε πολύ.
> Ο *Σωκιανός Κωνσταντίνος*, με πιο λεπτό φινίρισμα, φοβερά πόδια, στο μόνο που κάπως υστερούσε, οι θωρακικοί του.


O Άγγελος Καλούδης είχε εκπληκτικό σχήμα με μικρή μέση,φοβερά χέρια (οι τρικέφαλοι του μέσα στην κόντρα) και οι τετρακέφαλοι του με φανταστική καμπύλη και επίσης κόντρες στον έξω πλατύ.Ο προπονητής του Μάρεκ Κόντιλακ μου ανέφερε πως ήταν η παρθενική του εμφάνιση σε αγώνες.Πρόκειται για ένα ελπιδοφόρο ταλέντο με αισθητικό σώμα

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Δυσκολη κατηγορία η Χαμηλή Ανδρών, με τις 2 θέσεις να κρίνονται μεταξύ του πολύπειρου *Γιάννη Αναγνώστου,* με αρκετές νικές στο ενεργητικό του και τον *Μαρκωνίδη Δημήτρη*, πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένο αθλητή.
> Ο Μαρκωνίδης, με καλά αιματωμένους μυς,  φλεβικότητα, κέρδισε την κατηγορία, με ένα προβάδισμα στα χέρια και στα πόδια  που ήταν το δυνατό του σημειο, όχι ότι ο Αναγνώστου ότι υστερούσε σε αυτό το σημείο, καθώς τα πόδια του βγάζουν ποιότητα και ο Γιάννης τα πατούσε πολυ καλα.
> Ο Αναγνώστου έχει υπερβολικά μεγάλος φάρδος πλάτης, σημείο που υπερείχε του αντιπάλου του στις υποχρεωτικες πόζες, κατι που φαίνεται εύκολα και από τα ρελάξ. Πολύ καλο το come back του Γιάννη, τίμησε με την παρουσία του την διοργάνωση.


Πιο δουλεμένος ως super master ο Ιωάννης Αναγνώστου,με ποιοτικούς μύες και καλαίσθητο σχήμα συμμετρικό.Ήταν αξιοθαύμαστη η επιστροφή του στα 50 του χρόνια.Η καριέρα του είναι αξιοζήλευτη πραγματικά

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> πολυ καλη παιδια συγχαρητηρια, και οι κρισεις πολυ αντικειμενικες.ειναι οπως τα ειπατε,η δικια μ κατηγορια ηταν πολυ δυσκολη ,εγω ηδη 50 χρονων κουραστηκα να πω την αληθεια εχω και το θεμα με το κομενο τρικεφαλο απο το 2009 που ειναι προβλημα , πιστευω δεν ειχα κακη φορμα , διαλεξα να παιξω σε κανονικη κατηγορια και πιστευω ηταν υποκειμενικο τελειως για την πρωτη θεση με την εννοια αλλου ηταν καλος ο μικρος αλλου εγω.εχω ακουσει και τις δυο γνωμες απο τους κριτες .εγιναν 4 κομπαριζον με μενα.στο τριτο ο στρατος ειπε να κατεβουμε μεχρι τοτε θεωρω ημουν πρωτος,ξαφνικα καποιος κριτης ζητησε και 4 κομπαριζον βαζοντας τον μικρο στη μεση .εκει καταλαβα οτι αλλαξαν τα πραγματα.σας ευχαριστω ολους ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με τον εαυτο μου γιατι ημουν 2 χρονια οφ και καταφερα να ανταγωνιστω παιδια με τη μιση ηλικια απο μενα.να εισαστε καλα.


Και βεβαια πρεπει να εισαι ευχαριστημενος με τον εαυτο σου Γιαννη ,εκτος απο τα μυικα σου προσοντα τετοια ποιοτητα δερματος δεν συναντας ευκολα στα 50 ,να μας πεις κ εμας το μυστικο :01. Wink: 



> O Άγγελος Καλούδης είχε εκπληκτικό σχήμα με μικρή μέση,φοβερά χέρια (οι τρικέφαλοι του μέσα στην κόντρα) και οι τετρακέφαλοι του με φανταστική καμπύλη και επίσης κόντρες στον έξω πλατύ.Ο προπονητής του Μάρεκ Κόντιλακ μου ανέφερε πως ήταν η παρθενική του εμφάνιση σε αγώνες.Πρόκειται για ένα ελπιδοφόρο ταλέντο με αισθητικό σώμα


Συμφωνω κ εγω Γιατρε ,με εντυπωσιασε ο Καλουδης κ οι τρικεφαλοι μες στις κοντρες οπως λες εντυπωσιακοι.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Και φτασαμε στο Overall για την αναδειξη του γενικου νικητη της βραδιας.*
















Ενω ειχε προαναγγελθει απο τον Τασο Ζαχαροπουλο οτι εκτος απο του νικητες των κατηγοριων ,θα εμφανιστουν κ αλλοι αθλητες που πρωταγωνιστησαν ,τελικα ανεβηκαν στην σκηνη μονο οι *τρεις νικητες των κατηγοριων ΒΒing ,κ ο Λατσο Αντρεικο που βραβευτηκε σαν κατηγορια +50.*
Ο νικητης των Μasters +40 Μπραουνος Ξενοφων δεν εμφανιστηκε οπως κ ο πολυ καλος νικητης της Performance Kεφαλας Παυλος.
*Δημητρης Μαρκωνιτης ,Μελισσαρης Θεοδωρος κ Χρηστος Κυριαζης* εδωσαν την μαχη ,με γενικο νικητη κ δικαια πιστευω τον *Χρηστο Κυριαζη.*


*

**


ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΣTΟ GALLERY TOY ΒODYBUILDING.GR*

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Men Βοdybuilding* *Ψηλή
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ωραία κατηγορία και η Ψηλή με τον Κυριαζή και τον Μαραγγό να παίζουν για τις θέσεις 1-2.
Ο Κυριαζής είχε όντως ανέβει μυικά, με μεγάλα άκρα λόγω σωματικής κατασκευής, που όμως τα είχε γεμίσει αρκετά και μεγάλο εύρος πλάτης που φαινόνταν στις πίσω πόζες και αυτό ηταν το πλεονέκτημα του, αλλά και με καλά αιματωμένους μυς.
Ο Μαραγγός έμπειρος αθλητής και με καλή προετοιμασία, με την σκληράδα που τον χαρακτηρίζει,  δεν έχανε σε όλες τις πόζες και κάποιοι κριτές τον ψήφισαν και για πρώτο.
Οπότε η διχογνωμία σίγουρα υπήρχε και ήταν μια μάχη , αλλά ως γνωστό , ένας μπορεί να είναι ο νικητής.
Οι Τσουρής και Μαρινόπουλος έπαιζαν για τις θέσεις 3-4, με τον Τσουρή να εχει μεγάλους και συμπαγείς μυς , και ότι προαναφέρθηκε σαν μειονέκτημα, ο δε Μαρινόπουλος αρκετά καλός αλλά οχι στο peak της αγωνιστικής του φόρμας.
Πιθανόν κρατάει την φόρμα του για τον αγώνα της NAC

Μόλις ανακοινώθηκαν οι θέσεις, υπηρξε όντως δυσαρέσκεια.
Τελικά έγινε ένσταση στην αρχή κάπως έντονα, στην συνέχεια εξομαλύνθηκε η κατάσταση, δοθηκαν οι βαθμολογίες των κριτών που ήταν 6-3 υπέρ του Τσουρή.
Μετά από διαβουλεύσεις, δεν καταλάβαμε αν έγινε δεκτή καθώς απαιτείται η σύμφωνη γνώμη και των 9 κριτών, είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί.
Πάντως στο τέλος της βραδυας, δόθηκε κύπελλο και στον Μαρινόπουλο και όλα έληξαν με χαμόγελο

----------


## Panos1976

Αν μου επιτρεπεται μια γενικη παρατηρησουλα.
Δεν θεωρω καλη εικονα οταν ο ενας επισκιαζει τον αλλον στις ποζες ειτε βγαινοντας πιο μπροστα , ειτε "καλυπτει " ο ενας τον αλλον.Επισης οταν ποζαρουν πλαινη να ειναι ολοι προς την ιδια μερια.

----------


## vaggan

ο τσουρης ειναι κτηνος και δικαια πηρε την τριτη θεση αν δεν ειχε αυτα τα οιδηματα στα ποδια θα ηταν και για δευτερος στις πλαινες ποζες δεν εχει αντιπαλο τους στελνει για τσαι ολους τωρα εχει ενα θεμα με την ομφαλοκιλη τι να κανουμε κακως διαμαρτυρηθηκε ο τεταρτος πρωτο θα ηθελα τον μαραγκο με στηθαρες ποδαρες και χερουκλες ολοκληρωμενος  στο μονο που εχανε απο τον πρωτο ηταν στο v shape και στους κοιλιακους γενικα σε πολλες κατηγοριες παντως τα αποτελεσματα ηταν οτι να ναι :02. Welcome:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Πάντως,για να λέμε τα σύκα σύκα και τη σκάφη σκάφη,ο Τσουρής έτσι αγωνίστηκε και στη συμπρωτεύουσα (Βελίδιο) το Μάη του 2010,δίπλα στον Τσούνο (ήμουν διαγωνιζόμενος στην ΕΟΣΔ).Είναι απορίας άξιο πως η επίσημη ομοσπονδία της IFBB HELLAS,επέτρεψε τη συμμετοχή του,ενώ την Κυριακή έγινε ο χαμός.Άσχετα με  ποιον ψήφισα και ποια θέση έλαβε αρχικώς.Για μένα προσωπικά,η αισθητική είναι παράμετρος της καλαισθησίας και της σκηνικής παρουσίας.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Με αυτο ακριβως το επιχειρημα  η επιτροπη αιτιολογισε την 3η θεση του Τσουρη . Δεν μπορει να αμφισβητησει κανεις οτι το προβλημα του Τσουρη του κοβει ποντους κ μαλιστα πολλους ,αυτο λειτουργει σαν πλεονεκτημα των αντιπαλων του αρκει να ειναι σε τετοια κατασταση ωστε να ξεκαθαριζει το θεμα.

Ο Μαραγκος Vagg οντως σε καποιες ποζες ηταν καλυτερος κ φαινοταν η πιο μακροχρονια δουλεια του , η φρεσκαδα ομως του δερματος  κ γενικα η τονικοτητα ειναι καθοριστικος λογος ,αρκει βεβαια να μην υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα μυικης μαζας.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επειδη έχασα την ροη της συζήτησης και σχολιασμού εδω μέσα στο τοπικ , πιστευω θα μπώ στο κλίμα και θα δώσω και γω τις δικές μου εξηγήσεις και πώς είδα κάποια πράματα 

γιατι ακόμη και κάτι να μην έγινε σωστα και να έγιναν λάθη αν δεν τα αναγνωρίζουμε και δεν παραδεχόμαστε τα λάθη μας δεν θα γίνουμε καλύτεροι ποτε 

ο Περικλής  όλοι ξέρουμε ότι έχει αυτο το πρόβλημα , όμως εφόσον αγωνίστηκε είναι στη διάθεση των κριτών να τον αξιολογήσουν , άλλος το περνάει πιο στο ντούκου άλλος όχι 
και τωρα μπορεί να πεί κάποιος γιατι να το περάσει στο ντούκου? εγω θα κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου και θα πώ ότι με αυτη την λογική θα έπρεπε σε κάποιους αγωνες να αποκλείουμε κάποιους που βάζουν λάδια και άλλους με έντονη γυναικομαστία , άλλους με διάφορα άλλα κουσούρια τραυματισμών κτλ , δεν έχει μια λογική και αυτό? 

έπειτα αυτα με ισοβαθμίες και λάθη δεν υφίστανται , ποια ισοβαθμία , αυτο θα συμβεί αν απο εκεί που είναι 9 κριτες ένας βγαίνει απο το παιχνίδι λόγω του ότι έχει δικούς του αθλητες και μείναν 8 και έρχονται εμένα και με λένε σαν πρόεδρο της επιτροπής , μα δεν το είδες? εσυ έχεις την ευθύνη , μα επειδη το είδα είπα κανένα πρόβλημα όταν έρθει η ώρα εγω θα καθαρήσω την μπουγάδα όπως και έγινε 
και εξηγω σε μια μόνο περίπτωση υπήρξε ισοβαθμία οποτε με λένε ο ένας απο τούς 2 είχε με βάση την ψηφοφορία πιο χαμηλές θέσεις και μάλιστα 2 , οπότε η πλάστιγγα έγειρε υπέρ του άλλου, αν ψήφιζα εγω στη ροη του αγωνα θα έβαζα διαφορετικη βαθμολογία γιατι έτσι έκρινα , όχι όμως ότι εγω είμαι ο σωστος και οι άλλοι λάθος , ο καθένας το βλέπει και το στηρίζει απο την δική του οπτική  

και όταν οι αθλητες είναι σωστα προετοιμασμένοι και στην καλύτερη φόρμα τους εκεί δεν μένουν περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης και τελος , δεν σημαίνει ένας πρωταθλητης θα είναι μια ζωή πρωταθλητής , κρίνετε ανάλογα με την φόρμα που θα πετύχει κάθε φορα που θα σταθει στη σκηνή 

έπειτα με τη  περίπτωση της κατηγορίας του Περικλή , δεν έγινε κανένα λάθος και αν έλεγα κάτι τετοιο που μπορεί εύκολα να αποδειχθεί θα ήμουν μέγας βλάκας , άσχετα αν ήταν σωστο η όχι το αποτέλεσμα , λάθος δεν έγινε αφου τα κουκια είναι μετρημένα 
πως είναι δυνατόν το 6-3 που ειπώθηκε να είναι λάθος αφου έτσι ψήφισαν πως να το κάνουμε θα πουλάμε τρέλα τωρα ?
ουτε ο πρόεδρος φταίει ούτε κανένας , δεν ήρθε κανένας να με πιάσει και να πεί βάλε αυτο η βάλε εκείνο , απλα έγινε μανούρα όπως συνήθως γίνετε σε πολλους αγωνες και χαιδεύουμε αυτιά 
εγω προσωπικα και τελευταίο να με βγάζαν δεν θα έλεγα κουβέντα και ποτε μα ποτε δεν το έχω κάνει και ας είχα νιώσει κάποιες φορες αδικημένος , ββερ είμαστε σίδερα σηκώνουμε έλεγα , δεν γουσταρω να είμαι κλαψομούνης 
εγω τολμω να λέω όλα αυτα γιατι έχω δείξει δείγματα γραφης αγωνιζόμενος , μια φορα είχα θολώσει σε ενα αγωνα μιστερ βόρειος Ελλας , κατι με έπιασε και άρχησα να ιδρώνω και να κραταω νερα και ενω ήμουν φαβορί για πλάκα να κερδίσω ούτε δεύτερος δεν ήμουν στούς προκρηματικούς απο ότι έμαθα τρίτος ήμουν 
πάω μετα τους αγωνες σε ενα μαγαζι και χτυπάω κάτι κοκορέτσια και πατατες τηγανιτες ήπια και μπύρα και ήμουν τοσο χάλια ψυχολογικα που έλεγα να βρω δικαιολογια να μην κατεβω το βράδυ 
την πέφτω για ύπνο καμια ωρα στο ξενοδοχείο και απόγευμα πάω στους αγωνες και είχα τον Στρατο το Αργυράκη μαζί τοτε πιτσιρικά 
και εκεί οι φίλοι ΄με ρωτανε πως είσαι και λέω χάλια σκουπίδι κάτι έπαθα και θόλωσα και εκεί που αρχίζω το ζέσταμα με βλέπει ο Στρατης και λέει ρε συ κομμάτια είσαι και σκασμένος(εγω εφαγα τόσο αλάτι χωρίς να πιω νερό μόνο μια μπύρα και στεγνωσαν τα χείλη μου) 
βγαίνω λοιπον στη σκηνη και ήμουν κομμάτια και σε κάποια φαση ακούγετε στο μικρόφωνο ότι η βαρια κατηγορία θα ξανακριθεί επειδη είχα τετοια διαφορα που αν με βγάζαν τριτο θα κορόιδευαν τους κριτες και όπως ήταν φυσικό βγήκα πρώτος 

εμένα όμως δεν με έκατσε καλα αυτο και το είχα βάρος και λέω δεν δεχομαι την πρώτη θέση με τίποτε οι άλλοι δεν φταίνε για την δικιά μου μακακία  και το μόνο που δέχτηκα ήταν μετα απο συμψηφισμό να πάρω την δεύτερη θεση , δηλαδη τι έγινε που δεν βγήκα πρώτος έπεσαν οι μετοχές μου ? εχασα το μεροκάματο? 

οι επαγγελματίες που βγαίνουν εκτος δεκάδας και είναι τερατα τι να πούν? 

και κατι ακόμη οι δικοί μας πάντα για πρώτους μας έχουν και μενα οι δικοί μου έτσι με λέγαν , αλλα εγω ήξερα πότε πρέπει και ακόμη και οι πρωτιές στις περισσότερες περιπτωσεις δεν είναι παμψηφεί 

εγω το λέω με την εμπειρία μου αν ψήφιζα θα έβαζα ίσως διαφορετική κατάταξη σε κάποιους αθλητες και θα το αιτιολογούσα , όπως και αυτοί που έχουν αντίθετη γνώμη απο εμένα κι αυτοι θα το δικαιολογούσαν τι να κάνουμε δηλαδη , αλλιως θα καθόταν ενας μόνο στην επιτροπή και τελος 

όταν ρε φίλε κρίνεσαι στο πόντο και οριακα τι το παιδεύειες και μιλας για αδικίες κτλ , όπως και οι φωτο σε μια φωτο άλλος δεν προλαβαίνει να πατηθεί αλλος καθετε καλύτερα και μετα γίνονται σημαίες αδικίας 
ρε ακόμη και που περπαταει ο άλλος στη σκηνή κρινετε , ακόμη και πίσω να καθετε πάλι πέφτουν τα μάτια πάνω του και υποσυνείδητα επηρεάζετε η άποψη του κριτη 
έγω είχα μάθει ειδικα στους αγωνες του εξωτερικού οτι όταν ανεβαίνεις στη σκηνή ούτε στιγμή να μη χαλαρώνεις γιατι εκεί κρίνουν πιο απρόσωπα και για πότε σε πετάνε σαν την τρίχα απ το ζυμάρι χαμπάρι δε παίρνεις

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ωραία η τοποθέτηση του Ηλία,όπως πάντα άλλωστε.Εκείνο που μου έκανε εντύπωση στην ψηλή κατηγορία,είναι το γεγονός ότι στο παράγγελμα της πόζας κοιλιακών-μηρών,ο Περικλής λόγω της ομφαλοκοίλης αδυνατούσε να φέρει τα χέρια πίσω από το κεφάλι και να βγάλει τον αέρα.Έτσι,περιοριζόταν σε μια πόζα που έμοιαζε με την  όρθια πλέον μυώδη (όπως την κάνουν οι αθλητές του φίτνες με τα χέρια στη μέση).Εάν υποθέσουμε ότι αυτή την πόζα την έχανε εντελώς από βαθμολογικής απόψεως,τότε φρονώ πως ο Δημήτρης κέρδιζε πόντους με τη μικρή του μέση.

----------


## Zack Khan

Xαιρετίζω την παρέα του bodybuilding.gr.Παρακολουθώ το site αλλα μου δινεται αφορμή να γραψω , με τα λεγομενα και τα γραφωμενα για αυτόν τον αγωνα.
Θα ηθελα να πω μερικα πραγματα.Αν νομίζετε ότι προσβαλλω προσωπα ή καταστασεις, ας αφαιρεθεί, αν και δεν νομιζω ότι προσβαλλω κανεναν.

Την διοργάνωση την παρακολούθησα απο κοντά, καθώς φίλος μου συμμετείχε στον αγώνα.Νομιζω οτι γινανε αρκετες αστοχιες σε σχέση με αυτα τα μεγαλεπίβολα που ειχαν βγει στην αρχική ανακοίνωση και σε συνεντέυξεις σε φορουμς και θα πρέπει να σχολιαστουν αν και αρκετα λεγονται ηδη στα πηγαδακια του FACEBOOK και στους κύκλους του αθληματος.

1.Μιλήσε ο διοργανωτης για θέσεις VIPS με 30 ευρω , με 20 μετα και με 10 για τους πιο "φτωχούς".
Προσωπικα δεν είδα πουθενα χωροταξικα να υπαρχει διαφορα στις θεσεις που να δικαιολογει διαφορα στην τιμη.
Εγω πληρωσα 10 ευρω αλλα αν ειχα πληρωσει παραπανω θα ζηταγα ΑΜΕΣΑ τα λεφτα πίσω καθως θα ήταν κοροιδια σε μια αιθουσα 10 σειρων αυτος που είναι στην 2 σειρα να πληρωσει 30 και αυτος που είναι στην γαλαρια (2 μετρα πισω στην ουσια) να πληρωσει 10. 
Ο χωρος ειπωθηκε στην ανακοίνωση της πρωτης σελίδα ως αμφιθεατρικός  ενω ήταν επίπεδος. Λεπτομέρεια.
Να λέμε και τα καλά, αν και η αιθουσα χωρουσε βια 300 ατομα, βλέπαμε την χλιδή του Χίλτον και την πισίνα . Τα φωτα και ο ηχος ήταν καλα και δεν ηταν αποπνικτικα, ανετα μπορω να πω.

2. Ακουγεται εντονα από καποιους αθλητες της επαρχίας ότι δνε τους πληρώθηκαν ούτε οδοιπορικά ούτε διαμονη.Μπορεί καποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει ή να το διαψεύσει;

3. Το ίδιο ακουστηκε και για κριτές που ταξίδεψαν και διαμείνανε τελικά με δικά τους εξοδα. Αν μπορεί κανεις να το επιβεβαιώσει, καλο θα ήταν

4. Γκρινια διαβάστηκε και για κριτες που κατεβηκαν απο επαρχία χωρις τελικα να κληθουν να κρίνουν, αρα ασκοπα κάνανε το ταξίδι που πιθανον δνε θα κανανε.

5. Τελικα και αυτος ο διοργανωτής, πέρα από την αιγλη του Χιλτον, επέλεξε την πεπατημένη της συνδρομής των αθλητών, ενω είχαμε ακουσει απο συνεντευξεις για τιμώμενα πρόσωπα τους αθλητές, κτλ κτλ.Μια από τα ίδια και απλά αλλη μια διοργάνωση προστέθηκε, με άλλον ένα τίτλο Mr Hellas .
Αλήθεια , υπήρχε κάποιο έπαθλο για τον νικητή; Η ανακοίνωση αναφέρει "Ο ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ Θα δεχθεί επιβράβευση υψηλής αξίας.""

Το επιπεδο του αγωνα ήταν καλο για πρωτη προσπάθεια και η ροη θα μπορούσε να μην ειχε παρει τοσο πολύ αλλα δεν ήταν ενοχλητική.
Για τα αποτελέσματα δεν μπορω να μιλησω, είναι θεμα κριτών και οδηγιών στο πως κρινει η WABBA HELLAS

----------


## NASSER

Zack Khan καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ  :02. Welcome:  Τα έγραψες όλα με ευγένεια και δεν πιστεύω πως προσβάλλεις κανέναν.

Ο Ηλίας είπε αρκετές αλήθειες και δυστυχώς τα επανέλαβε για άλλη μια φορά γιατί κάποιοι δεν είναι σε θέση να αποδεχτούν έντυμα ένα αποτέλεσμα. Για πολλούς η μόνη έννοια είναι να γυρίσουν σπίτι με ένα κύπελλο. Τέλος η κρίση του κάθε κριτή είναι ξεχωριστή και βγαίνει μέσος όρος βαθμολογίας. Εφόσον αποδεχόμαστε να μας κρίνουν, πρέπει να δεχόμαστε και το αποτέλεσμα.

Εμένα όμως με πείραξαν περισσότερο άλλες καταστάσεις και κυρίως σε ότι αναφέρθηκε ο Zack Khan. Πολλές υποσχέσεις, πολλές προσκλήσεις και στο τέλος προσκεκλημένοι της VIP πλήρωσαν τη θέση 10€. Αθλητές και παράγοντες που προσκλήθηκαν και τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους την διοργάνωση, πλήρωσαν μόνοι τους μεταφορικά, διαμονή και έφυγαν απογοητευμένοι. Τουλάχιστον ένα τραπέζι δεξίωσης να είχε γίνει, όπως αναφέρθηκε από την αρχή, δεν θα άνοιγαν στόματα...

Συνεντεύξεις και δηλώσεις που έγιναν από την αρχή της σεζόν αδιαφορούσα να ακούσω και να διαβάσω, αν δεν έβλεπα ενέργειες και κινήσεις που θα τιμούσαν το άθλημα και τους αθλητές... τους αθλητές τα τιμώμενα πρόσωπα που παντού πληρώνουν συμμετοχή ακριβότερη από εισητήριο του θεατή. Τελικά αυτή η διοργάνωση έφερε κάτι καλύτερο ή απλά έδωσε ευκαιρία σε μερικούς να κάνουν μόστρα. Θα προτιμούσα να ονόμαζαν την διοργάνωση Mr Αθήνα για να τιμήσουμε το παρελθόν και να κάνουν όλοι τη μόστρα τους δίχως παρεξηγήσεις. Αλλά θα μου πείτε δίνει και πρόκριση σε διεθνή αγώνα... κάτι για 30 αθλητές είχα ακούσει πως θα πάνε στον ερχόμενο διεθνή αγώνα... θα ισχύει? 

Αντιλαμβάνουμε πως μερικοί έχουν την καλή διάθεση να προσφέρουν στο άθλημα, αλλά τους δύσκολους καιρούς καλό είναι να φρεσκάρουμε και τα μαθηματικά μας όσο αφορά τα οικονομικά. Δεν είναι σωστό να δίνουν υποσχέσεις απλά για να κάνουν εντύπωση και να αυξήσουν τις συμμετοχές της διοργάνωσης, ξέροντας πως δεν μπορούμε να ανταπεξέλθουμε. Και την αξιοπιστεία μας χάνουμε και ζημιά στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις επίσης.

Τέλος κάτι μου έλεγαν για ανακοίνωση ΣΥΜΠΡΑΞΗΣ με την ΕΟΣΔ... είπαμε να σοβαρευτούμε... ο κόσμος πλέον ενημερώνεται και μαθαίνει τι μπορεί να συμβεί και τι δεν είναι δυνατόν να συμβεί.

Αυτά από εμένα τον κακό της παρέας...  θα περιμένω να δω ποιος αθλητής θα πάρει κάρτα IFBB PRO μέσα από την Wabba World  :01. Razz:  (για πλάκα το γράφω)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Xαιρετίζω την παρέα του bodybuilding.gr.Παρακολουθώ το site αλλα μου δινεται αφορμή να γραψω , με τα λεγομενα και τα γραφωμενα για αυτόν τον αγωνα.
> Θα ηθελα να πω μερικα πραγματα.Αν νομίζετε ότι προσβαλλω προσωπα ή καταστασεις, ας αφαιρεθεί, αν και δεν νομιζω ότι προσβαλλω κανεναν.
> 
> Την διοργάνωση την παρακολούθησα απο κοντά, καθώς φίλος μου συμμετείχε στον αγώνα.Νομιζω οτι γινανε αρκετες αστοχιες σε σχέση με αυτα τα μεγαλεπίβολα που ειχαν βγει στην αρχική ανακοίνωση και σε συνεντέυξεις σε φορουμς και θα πρέπει να σχολιαστουν αν και αρκετα λεγονται ηδη στα πηγαδακια του FACEBOOK και στους κύκλους του αθληματος.
> 
> 1.Μιλήσε ο διοργανωτης για θέσεις VIPS με 30 ευρω , με 20 μετα και με 10 για τους πιο "φτωχούς".
> Προσωπικα δεν είδα πουθενα χωροταξικα να υπαρχει διαφορα στις θεσεις που να δικαιολογει διαφορα στην τιμη.
> Εγω πληρωσα 10 ευρω αλλα αν ειχα πληρωσει παραπανω θα ζηταγα ΑΜΕΣΑ τα λεφτα πίσω καθως θα ήταν κοροιδια σε μια αιθουσα 10 σειρων αυτος που είναι στην 2 σειρα να πληρωσει 30 και αυτος που είναι στην γαλαρια (2 μετρα πισω στην ουσια) να πληρωσει 10. 
> Ο χωρος ειπωθηκε στην ανακοίνωση της πρωτης σελίδα ως αμφιθεατρικός  ενω ήταν επίπεδος. Λεπτομέρεια.
> ...


Επιβεβαιωνω ολα τα παραπανω παρατραγουδα μεσω του αθλητη μου οχι λογο θεσης που πηρε αλλα για οσα υποσχεθηκαν πριν τον αγωνα !

Θα ανταλλαζα χωρις δευτερη σκεψη  ολα αυτα τα κολακευτικα λογια για το προσωπο μου απο την διοργανωση με με οσα ανακοινωθηκαν και δεν πηραν οι αθλητες ! Αυτο για να μην πει καποιος οτι χρυσωνω το χαπι .

Ειμαι με τους αθλητες ακομα και οχι με τον εαυτο μου ! Ας το κοιταξουν λιγο το θεμα.

Η NABBA αργοπαιθενει με τετοιες συνεργασιες χανει την ταυτοτητα της . Εχει να διοργανωσει αυτουσιο αγωνα πολλες σεζον και το ειχα αναφερει απο περυσι. Καταλαβαινω τις οικονομικες στενοτητες αλλα οχι την κατρακυλα.

----------


## intermidiate

Περάσατε καλά ή όχι στο τέλος; Θα θέλατε να γίνει και του χρόνου ή όχι; Αυτό να αναρωτηθείτε.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπαινοντας στην πολυτελη αιθουσα Εσπεριδες του Hilton αισθανθηκα καπως περιεργα μια κ εκει ειδα τον πρωτο μου αγωνα πιτσιρικας το 1978 με γενικο νικητη Μιστερ Ελλας τον Αριστειδη Ζαφειροπουλο.  Με λιγη προσπαθεια πολλες εικονες μου ηρθαν στο μυαλο απο τοτε.
Ο αγωνας ξεκινησε με ελαχιστη καθυστερηση στις 12 κ 20' με τις κατηγοριες Fitness ,Models ,Performance ,Masters +40 ,οπου ολοκληρωσαν κιολας ,δλδ εγινε κ η απονομη .  Ολα αυτα μεχρι τις 4 κ 30' ,μεχρι να ξαναξεκινησει στις 6 κ 30' με τις υπολοιπες κατηγοριες ,γυναικων ,ΒΒ1 ,ΒΒ2 ,ΒΒ3 κ Overall μεχρι το τελος κοντα στις 10 κ 30΄.
Το προγραμμα ηταν λιγο περιεργο κ πολυωρο που δεν εχω ξανασυναντησει αλλα ειχε κ τα θετικα του οτι οι αθλητες χωριστηκαν στα δυο οποτε τους δωθηκε η ευκαιρια να ξεκουραστουν στο μισο της διαρκειας του αγωνα , δεν ξερω μονο εαν αυτο το ηξεραν απο την αρχη οι κατηγοριες ΒΒing για να το εκμεταλευτουν στην ξεκουραση. Πιθανολογω πως οχι μια κ ειδα αρκετους απο αυτους απο το πρωι να περιμενουν.
Επισης μια κ ο χρονος ηταν πολυς μπορεσε κ εγινε ατομικο ποζαρισμα απο ολους τους αθλητες κ πολλες συγκρισεις. Απο την μερια των θεατων ομως οποιος ηθελε να δει ολον τον αγωνα επρεπε να παρει ημερησια αδεια  :01. Mr. Green: 
H ροη του αγωνα πηγαινε ομαλα με τον εκφωνητη προεδρο της Nabba Στρατο Δημητριαδη με απλο τροπο κ με καλη συνδεση με την επιτροπη φαινοταν οτι ειχε πειρα αγωνων κ αγαπη γι αυτο που εκανε. Φυσικα υπηρχαν κ καποιοι αλλοι ανθρωποι κλειδια που βοηθουσαν οσο μπορουσαν οπως ο Ζαχειλας ,ο Πολιουδακης ,η Κα Τασια με την μεγαλη της πειρα στην γραμματεια ,ο Aντωνοπουλος ,ο ιδιος ο Ζαχαροπουλος κ αλλοι που δεν τους ηξερα η δεν μπορουσα να τους δω.

Τωρα για το θεμα των τιμων (ακριβες) των εισιτηριων σε ζωνες σε μια τοσο μικρη αιθουσα ,η υποχρεωτικη χρηση βαφης κ μαγιο απο συγκεκριμενο χορηγο μονο καλο δεν ακουγεται ,ιδιως οταν προιδεαζεται απο την αρχη ενα κλιμα Large.
Ακουσα κ εγω διαφορα παραπονα μη τηρησης των υπερμετρων υποσχεσεων προς αθλητες κ παραγοντες αλλα δεν μπορω να εχω αμεση γνωμη ,μια  απαντηση απο το προεδρειο της Wabba World νομιζω θα εδινε τις οποιες εξηγησεις.

Στο θεμα που εγινε με την καταταξη Τσουρη ,Μαρινοπουλου ,ταυτιζομαι απολυτα με τις θεσεις του Ηλια.
Το μονο που θα προσθεσω ειναι οτι κατα ποσο θα κοστολογισει τα + κ τα - του καθε αθλητη ο καθε κριτης στην ζυγαρια της κρισης του.  Ηταν λιγο ιδιαιτερη η περιπτωση αλλα δεν μπορω να το πω αδικια ,ευνοικη βαθμολογια ναι! Μπορω να τω πω!  Αλλα πες τε μου σε ποιο αγωνα  ,απο τον μικροτερο μεχρι το Μιστερ Ολυμπια δεν συμβαινει κ μπορουμε να πουμε αυτο;
Ας ξεκινησουμε απο εδω κ να πουμε οτι με αυτη τη λογικη ο Μελισσαρης πχ ευνοηθηκε εναντι του Καλουδη που ειχε πιο φρεσκια μυικοτητα ,ο Μαρκωνιτης ευνοηθηκε εναντι του Αναγνωστου που ηταν πιο ''ανοικτος'' ,η ο Κυριαζης ευνοηθηκε εναντι του περισσοτερο μυωδη Μαραγκου. Ετσι ακρη δεν βγαινει!
Τι να πουμε κ για τα Ολυμπια με Yates- Ray ,Coleman-Wheeler κ τοσων αλλων. Ειχαν ευνοικη βαθμολογια συμφωνα με την κριση των κριτων ,αλλα παντα θα μιλαμε για αδικιες. Φυσικα κ υπαρχουν κ θα υπαρχουν κ αυτες αλλα ας κρινονται μετα απο το συνολο των θεατων κ ολων.

Συμφωνω με τον Γιατρο οτι ο Τσουρης δεν μπορουσε να κανει την ποζα των κοιλιακων με τα χερια πισω απο το κεφαλι κ εχανε ποντους απο αυτο ,οταν ομως στις ποζες πλατης κ αλλες ηταν διπλος δεν επαιρνε θετικους ποντους;
Θυμαμαι οταν κ ο Παπαδακης (χωρις φυσικα να εχει το ιδιο προβλημα με τον Τσουρη) εκανε ποζες κοιλιακων τραβαγε μαρτυρια ,τα υπολοιπα ομως πολυ καλα χαρακτηρηστικα του τον ανεβαζαν κ επαιρνε παντα καλες θεσεις.

Τωρα intermidiate εαν περασαμε καλα (εμεις σαν θεατες καλα περασαμε :01. Wink: ) κ θελουμε να ξαναγινει κ του χρονου αγωνας καλυτερα να παρεις απαντηση απο τους αθλητες που  ειναι οι βασικοι πρωταγωνιστες του εργου.

Αυτα κ σορρυ για το σεντονι.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Επιβεβαιωνω ολα τα παραπανω παρατραγουδα μεσω του αθλητη μου οχι λογο θεσης που πηρε αλλα για οσα υποσχεθηκαν πριν τον αγωνα !
> 
> Θα ανταλλαζα χωρις δευτερη σκεψη  ολα αυτα τα κολακευτικα λογια για το προσωπο μου απο την διοργανωση με με οσα ανακοινωθηκαν και δεν πηραν οι αθλητες ! Αυτο για να μην πει καποιος οτι χρυσωνω το χαπι .
> 
> Ειμαι με τους αθλητες ακομα και οχι με τον εαυτο μου ! Ας το κοιταξουν λιγο το θεμα.
> 
> Η NABBA αργοπαιθενει με τετοιες συνεργασιες χανει την ταυτοτητα της . Εχει να διοργανωσει αυτουσιο αγωνα πολλες σεζον και το ειχα αναφερει απο περυσι. Καταλαβαινω τις οικονομικες στενοτητες αλλα οχι την κατρακυλα.



καλα τα λές Στελάκο και συμφωνώ γιατι όταν θέλουμε να λεγόμαστε δίκαιοι δεν κοιτάμε μόνο την συμπεριφορα πρός εμάς , που δεν είμαστε πλέον αγωνιστικοί , αλλα και τούς πρωταγωνιστες που είναι οι αθλητές και είναι όπως οι ηθοποιοί σε μία παράσταση που αυτοί πρωταγωνιστούν 
αλλα αν και οι αθλητες δεν συνετιστούν και δεν βάλουν μυαλό σε ορισμένα πράματα , τότε θα μιλάμε για κακομοιριά και κατάντια 

εμείς απλα πήγαμε να βοηθήσουμε, χωρίς προσωπικά η ομοσπονδιακά οφέλη , εφόσον η ΝΑΒΒΑ δεν θα έκανε αγώνα φέτος , οι αθλητες που στήριζαν και συμμετείχαν επι σειρά ετων στην ΝΑΒΒΑ έλαβαν μέρος σ αυτο τον αγώνα που θέλαμε να γίνει κάτι καλό και να είναι κάτι πρωτοποριακό 
το αν έγινε η όχι κάτι τετοιο κρίνετε εκ του αποτελέσματος και κάθε σχόλιο που στηρίζετε με επιχειρήματα  είτε θετικό είτε αρνητικό , είναι καλοδεχούμενο 

και θα πω ότι με έκαναν εντύπωση τα σχόλια και οι προβληματισμοί του μέλους Zack Khan , γιατί ήταν εύστοχα και δείχνει οτι παρακολουθεί τα δρώμενα και τα προαγωνιστικά που γράφτηκαν στο φόρουμ όπως και τα του αγώνα σαν θεατής και υποστηρικτής του φίλου του

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA WORLD HELLAS 2016 - Ψηλή Bodybuilding
*To video είναι HD , 1920 * 1080, με τον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr!

----------


## NASSER

Και από το βίντεο πιστεύω φαίνεται πως δεν θα μπορούσαν να είναι διαφορετικά τα αποτελέσματα. Ταπεινή μου άποψη πάντα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA World Hellas 2016 - Xαμηλή κατηγορία BB* 
To video είναι HD , 1920 * 1080, με τον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr!

----------


## panos dimako

εγω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι  για ποιο λογο δε μοιραστικαν διπλωματα στους αθλητες με σφαγηδα της ομοσπονδιας  wabba world ;;;γιατι τα κυπελα δεν εγραφαν ουτε τη κατηγορια ουτε τη θεση που ελαβε ο καθε αθλητης;;;;επισης και το μεταλιο δεν εφερε κανενα διακριτκο της wabba...........ας μου απαντησει καποιος υπευθηνος

----------


## tuku

Καλημέρα ελπίζω να ανεβάσετε και το βίντεο της μεσαίας κατηγορίας ....... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλημέρα ελπίζω να ανεβάσετε και το βίντεο της μεσαίας κατηγορίας .......


Ναι, θα ανέβει φιλε Παναγιώτη, όπως και το Overall! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tuku

Σας ευχαριστωωωωω !!!!!!!!! :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Κώστα καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά, σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν θα ανέβει video από την κατηγορία fitness.

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA World Hellas 2016 - Mεσαία  κατηγορία BB 
To video είναι HD , 1920 * 1080, με τον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr!

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εγω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι  για ποιο λογο δε μοιραστικαν διπλωματα στους αθλητες με σφαγηδα της ομοσπονδιας  wabba world ;;;γιατι τα κυπελα δεν εγραφαν ουτε τη κατηγορια ουτε τη θεση που ελαβε ο καθε αθλητης;;;;επισης και το μεταλιο δεν εφερε κανενα διακριτκο της wabba...........ας μου απαντησει καποιος υπευθηνος



αυτό μόνο ο πραγματικός υπεύθυνος θα μπορούσε να το απαντήσει , γιατι σε μας ούτε που έπεσε στην αντίληψη κάτι τέτοιο , μας προσκάλεσαν για κάποιο συγκεκρημένο σκοπό με σκοπό να βοηθήσουμε σε κάποιο κομμάτι και πόστο στην διεξαγωγή του αγώνα 
αυτα ήταν έτοιμα και σχεδιασμένα εκ των προτέρων απο τον διοργανωτή και καλό θα ήταν κάποιες απαντήσεις σε τέτοια ερωτήματα να δωθούν 
γιατι εγω εκείνο που γνωρίζω απο όλες τις διοργανώσεις που έχουμε κάνει ότι τα κύπελα γράφανε κατηγορίες και θέσεις καθώς  και τα μετάλλια   τον φορέα

----------


## nikosbb

Απλα ο ζαχαροπουλοςυποσχεθηκε πολλα στην αρχη κ μετα τζιφος.πηρε τα λεφτα απο εισητηρια κ συμμετοχες κ τελος.κυπελλα κ μεταλλια λες κ ηταν απο τα jumbo.διπλωματα τιποτα.δεξιωση που ελεγε τιποτα.τιμη εισητηριων αστα.το 10€ οκ.τα αλλα κοροιδια.αθλητες βρεθηκαν στον αερα τελευταια στιγμη.δεν τους καλυψε οικονομικα οπως ελεγε.κ τελος σύστημα ifbb.οποιπς ηθελε να κατεβει σε δυο κατηγοριες εδινε  2*20€=40€.κ νομιζω οι νικητές θα επερναν κ καποιο βιβλιο δωρο αλλα δεν...το θετικο κ αυτο που μου αρεσε ηταν οτι ειχες αρκετούς κ καλους αθλητες.παλιους κ νεους.δυνατο επιπεδο...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest posers : Mανώλης Σπύρου, Χρήστος Πιστόλας

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερικές backstage φωτογραφίες,* για να δώσουμε και λίγο απόηχο παρασκηνίων στο τόπικ του αγώνα, με μέλη και φίλους του forum

Τριανταφύλλου Ηλίας, Στράτος Χατζηδημητριάδης και Βασίλης Ζαχείλας, η δύναμη της NABBA που στήριξαν τον διαγωνισμό



Ο Τασος επί του φαγητου, από πίσω διακρίνεται ο Αλέξης Γερολυμάτος



Ο Ηλίας επί του μικροφώνου



Με τον Γιάννη Αναγνώστου, απο τους παλιούς διαχειριστές του site



Φιλικές κόντρες με τον Μελισσάρη



Με Xρήστο Τριανταφύλλου και Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη



Και ο Ηλίας με τον Παναγιώτη Σιώτη



Τριανταφύλλου, Σιώτης ,Αναγνώστου



Ο Μαραγκάκης με τον Κώστα Σαρηγιάννη και τον Δημήτρη Ζώη

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Νομιζω Κωστα αυτη η δυναμη της ΝΑΒΒΑ κ η βοηθεια απο τα X-TREME STORE του Σπυρου Μαραγκακη ,ηταν οι κυριοι συντελεστες για τα καλα σημεια του αγωνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Το άρθρο του διαγωνισμού του Μαϊου της WABBA World Hellas, , με το μάτι του Χρήστου Τριανταφύλλου, στο *19ο τεύχος του Bodybuilding & Fitness!*

----------

